# Il Milan ha chiesto ufficialmente Romagnoli. E su Laporte...



## admin (29 Giugno 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio (notizia già riportata da noi nel pomeriggio) il Milan ha chiesto ufficialmente Romagnoli alla Roma. I giallorossi, però, non vogliono privarsene. Anche perchè Romagnoli sta bene a Roma. La richiesta di 30 milioni è stata fatta per allontanare i rossoneri.

Ma il Milan, sempre secondo Di Marzio, lavora forte anche su Laporte. Il difensore ha una clausola rescissoria molto alta: 38 milioni di euro. Si sta lavorando per provare a trovare un accordo con l'Athletic.


----------



## aleslash (29 Giugno 2015)

La Roma ha bisogno di cedere, altrimenti non compra nessuno, oltre i 20 non può chiedere


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Giugno 2015)

Laporte evitiamo di menzionarlo per favore...è il miglior prospetto d'europa in quel ruolo....se lo vendono va in una big di certo non da noi...Romagnoli invece per me con le giuste contropartite può essere fattibile...


----------



## ralf (29 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio (notizia già riportata da noi nel pomeriggio) il Milan ha chiesto ufficialmente Romagnoli alla Roma. I giallorossi, però, non vogliono privarsene. Anche perchè Romagnoli sta bene a Roma. La richiesta di 30 milioni è stata fatta per allontanare i rossoneri.
> 
> Ma il Milan, sempre secondo Di Marzio, lavora forte anche su Laporte. Il difensore ha una clausola rescissoria molto alta: 38 milioni di euro. Si sta lavorando per provare a trovare un accordo con l'Athletic.



La clausula rescissoria di Laporte è di 50 M,e come per Hummels ha appena firmato il rinnovo.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio (notizia già riportata da noi nel pomeriggio) il Milan ha chiesto ufficialmente Romagnoli alla Roma. I giallorossi, però, non vogliono privarsene. Anche perchè Romagnoli sta bene a Roma. La richiesta di 30 milioni è stata fatta per allontanare i rossoneri.
> 
> Ma il Milan, sempre secondo Di Marzio, lavora forte anche su Laporte. Il difensore ha una clausola rescissoria molto alta: 38 milioni di euro. Si sta lavorando per provare a trovare un accordo con l'Athletic.



Di Marzio buonanotte... la clausola è di 50 pippi


----------



## il condor (29 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio (notizia già riportata da noi nel pomeriggio) il Milan ha chiesto ufficialmente Romagnoli alla Roma. I giallorossi, però, non vogliono privarsene. Anche perchè Romagnoli sta bene a Roma. La richiesta di 30 milioni è stata fatta per allontanare i rossoneri.
> 
> Ma il Milan, sempre secondo Di Marzio, lavora forte anche su Laporte. Il difensore ha una clausola rescissoria molto alta: 38 milioni di euro. Si sta lavorando per provare a trovare un accordo con l'Athletic.



per me 20 mln non ha senso. con 20 si cerca di prendere uno già pronto e affermato. Romagnoli non mi dispiace ma non a queste cifre. Non pensavo che i soldi sarebbero stati investiti così male.


----------



## VonVittel (29 Giugno 2015)

Francamente io per Laporte farei più di un pensierino se costasse 38 milioni. Al momento non è richiesto da così tanti club a tal punto da far scatenare un'asta. Quindi, nonostante giochi in un club che fa l'Europa league (non è neanche certo, fa i preliminari), potrebbe accettare di venire in un club che ha fatto la storia (questo purtroppo dipende dal ragazzo, può fare come Martinez, non convinto del valore della squadra, oppure come Bacca, che ha preferito venire da noi piuttosto che in club che stanno in Europa). Io lo considererei prima scelta. Romagnoli non lo prenderei a 25-30 milioni per tre ragioni: 1. Ha un enorme potenziale ma deve ancora dimostrare tanto 2. Andremmo a finanziare una rivale, che ha già approfittato dei soldi di Bertolacci per provare ad acquistare Dzeko 3. È un italiano di talento, quindi la sua valutazione è ovviamente gonfiata come è successo con Bertolacci 

Detto questo andrei a dare la precedenza, rispetto a Romagnoli, anche ad Abdennour, che costerebbe più o meno lo stesso, se non di meno, e ha già esperienza in Europa.


----------



## Julian Ross (29 Giugno 2015)

Romagnoli comunque è un talento eccezionale, potremmo sistemare uno slot difensivo per dieci anni con lui, e Sinisa lo conosce bene.


----------



## Aron (29 Giugno 2015)

Ma perchè sono usciti allo scoperto su Romagnoli. 

Vabbè, l'importante è che arrivi.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio (notizia già riportata da noi nel pomeriggio) il Milan ha chiesto ufficialmente Romagnoli alla Roma. I giallorossi, però, non vogliono privarsene. Anche perchè Romagnoli sta bene a Roma. La richiesta di 30 milioni è stata fatta per allontanare i rossoneri.
> 
> Ma il Milan, sempre secondo Di Marzio, lavora forte anche su Laporte. Il difensore ha una clausola rescissoria molto alta: 38 milioni di euro. Si sta lavorando per provare a trovare un accordo con l'Athletic.



Comunque tra Romagnoli e Laporte, al di là della qualità del giocatore (Laporte tutta la vita), bisogna scegliere Laporte. Basta dare soldi alla Roma, per dio. E' una diretta concorrente.


----------



## Schism75 (30 Giugno 2015)

Di Marzio ha corretto la clausola:50 milioni.


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: mi correggo. La clausola rescissoria di Laporte è di 50 milioni. Soldi che il Milan non vuole spendere. Vedremo se le parti decideranno di trattare.*


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Giugno 2015)

Spero in uno dei due.


----------



## HyenaSmith (30 Giugno 2015)

50 milioni, ahahahahahah. A sto punto manderei tutti a quel paese e giocherei coi primavera, ste cifre non si possono vedere. C'è un limite alla decenza e direi che l'abbiamo abbondantemente superato già pagando 20 milioni Bertolacci, i 30 per Romagnoli e i 50 per Laporte sono un insulto all'intelligenza umana.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Bilbao non tratta. Lo dice la storia.


----------



## DannySa (30 Giugno 2015)

Nomi che mi piacciono parecchio, io quell'El Shaarawy lì glielo regalerei senza problemi..


----------



## Aron (30 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Comunque tra Romagnoli e Laporte, al di là della qualità del giocatore (Laporte tutta la vita), bisogna scegliere Laporte. Basta dare soldi alla Roma, per dio. E' una diretta concorrente.



Strategicamente il discorso non fa una piega.
Moggi ne faceva una regola: rafforzarsi senza rafforzare gli avversari, ma anzi indebolirli.
Però non so, parliamo di Romagnoli. Lo pagheremmo tanto, ma gli strapperemmo comunque l'erede di Nesta. 

E' una cosa che ha i suoi lati positivi e negativi.


----------



## wfiesso (30 Giugno 2015)

un amico di roma dice che Sabatini vuol fare cassa enorme e sfrutta galliani a tal proposito, (visto che gervinho e destro sembrano saltati) la richiesta (ufficiosa, lo chiarisco da subito) sarebbe di 25 mln per il difensore e si potrebbe chiudere x 17-18, a me sembra esagerata come somma, ripeto che sono voci di uno "vicino" alla società ma nulla di ufficiale... comunque una cosa è certa, sabatini vuo, approfittare della nostra somma di mercato visto che non riesce a vendere gervinho e destro


----------



## wfiesso (30 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Nomi che mi piacciono parecchio, io quell'El Shaarawy lì glielo regalerei senza problemi..



e la diretta concorrente si ritrovò magicamente l'attaccante che tanto stanno cercando... da internare istantaneamente chi vuole venderlo in italia


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio (notizia già riportata da noi nel pomeriggio) il Milan ha chiesto ufficialmente Romagnoli alla Roma. I giallorossi, però, non vogliono privarsene. Anche perchè Romagnoli sta bene a Roma. La richiesta di 30 milioni è stata fatta per allontanare i rossoneri.
> 
> Ma il Milan, sempre secondo Di Marzio, lavora forte anche su Laporte. Il difensore ha una clausola rescissoria molto alta: 38 milioni di euro. Si sta lavorando per provare a trovare un accordo con l'Athletic.



Una volta tanto la notizia non è in sé, ma il soggetto che la comunica: l'informatissimo Di Marzio conferma dunque che il Milan ha aperto canali di trattativa per Laporte e Romagnoli, e con un 'anche' che inquieta: in alternativa o insieme? In questa ultima rabbrividente ipotesi si starebbe lavorando alla più forte coppia centrale difensiva dei prossimi quindici anni. Già detto: una grande linea difensiva per erigere il futuro impero. Il percorso è obbligato.


----------



## wfiesso (30 Giugno 2015)

personalmente laporte lo prenderei a prescindere (anche x 40 mln) e romagnoli idem (anche x 20) e ci ritroveremo una coppia di centrali che "mal che vada" varrebbero ALMENO 15 mln piu di quel che son stati pagati nel giro di un anno


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Giugno 2015)

per Pedullà a 20/22 milioni Romagnoli parte...


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Una volta tanto la notizia non è in sé, ma il soggetto che la comunica: l'informatissimo Di Marzio conferma dunque che il Milan ha aperto canali di trattativa per Laporte e Romagnoli, e con un 'anche' che inquieta: in alternativa o insieme? In questa ultima rabbrividente ipotesi si starebbe lavorando alla più forte coppia centrale difensiva dei prossimi quindici anni. Già detto: una grande linea difensiva per erigere il futuro impero. Il percorso è obbligato.



e poi ti svegli tutto sudato  dai su...lo sai anche te, che è difficilissimo che ne arrivi già uno di questi.


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> per Pedullà a 20/22 milioni Romagnoli parte...



Credibile.


----------



## bargnani83 (30 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Una volta tanto la notizia non è in sé, ma il soggetto che la comunica: l'informatissimo Di Marzio conferma dunque che il Milan ha aperto canali di trattativa per Laporte e Romagnoli, e con un 'anche' che inquieta: in alternativa o insieme? In questa ultima rabbrividente ipotesi si starebbe lavorando alla più forte coppia centrale difensiva dei prossimi quindici anni. Già detto: una grande linea difensiva per erigere il futuro impero. Il percorso è obbligato.



Se ne arriva uno e'gia tanto e non e' questione di essere pessimisti ma basta vedere i costi.insieme scordiamoceli.


----------



## DannySa (30 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> e la diretta concorrente si ritrovò magicamente l'attaccante che tanto stanno cercando... da internare istantaneamente chi vuole venderlo in italia



Non credo, El Shaarawy non sposterebbe di tanto gli equilibri.
Io andrei a trattare Laporte laddove ci fosse la possibilità di imbastire una trattativa, cacciando un po' di grana, se le cose andassero male Romagnoli mi andrebbe più che bene, offrirei El Sha + 10-12 mln e me lo porterei a casa, fregandomene nel caso facesse faville là tanto è più discontinuo di un numero che esce ogni 90 anni al lotto.
Sembrerà strano ma se fosse per me li prenderei entrambi, se Laporte venisse via sui 25 + bonus beh Romagnoli alle cifre che ho detto sopra sarebbe fattibilissimo e qui giocherebbe titolare senza problemi con un coach che lo ha reso grande.


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e poi ti svegli tutto sudato  dai su...lo sai anche te, che è difficilissimo che ne arrivi già uno di questi.



Nell'anno che i milioni li stiamo spalando direttamente dal deposito di Paperone? Il problema è solo di mettere questa gente seduta a discutere: se ci sono i soldi il problema non è mai il se, ma solo il quanto.


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2015)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport: il Milan fa il casting in difesa. Romagnoli, Laporte o Moreno.*


----------



## DannySa (30 Giugno 2015)

I centrali non hanno prezzi spropositati, in questo caso sono giovani e non certo dei Thiago Silva che ci lascia da migliore al mondo.
Il mio pensiero è che se vogliamo tornare al top allora bisogna prenderli entrambi, magari cacciando un po' di grana ma sarebbe la stessa che non è mai stata messa per questo reparto in tutti questi anni; per me se per il francese bastassero 25 mln/circa 30 glieli porterei tutti in una valigia il mattino dopo, se andasse bene ripeto mi fionderei direttamente a Roma.
Se non si rischia (magari spendendo un botto per una volta) allora cambierà poco o nulla, questi nomi sono giusti e quindi bisogna fare di tutto per portarli a casa, a costo di prendersi un no purtroppo.


----------



## il condor (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: il Milan fa il casting in difesa. Romagnoli, Laporte o Moreno.*



sarebbe meglio se il casting fosse doppio. Laporte credo sia improponibile con una clausola da 50mln. Romagnoli lo strapaghi e alla fine ha fatto solo una stagione in A, mentre moreno non so neanche chi è.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: il Milan fa il casting in difesa. Romagnoli, Laporte o Moreno.*



Moreno chi? Hector Moreno dell'Espanyol? Mi sembra su un livello ben diverso rispetto agli altri due.


----------



## medjai (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: il Milan fa il casting in difesa. Romagnoli, Laporte o Moreno.*



Che Moreno? Hector Moreno dell'Español? Se fosse questo, a me non dispiace ma preferisco Romanoli o Laporte.


----------



## wfiesso (30 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non credo, El Shaarawy non sposterebbe di tanto gli equilibri.
> Io andrei a trattare Laporte laddove ci fosse la possibilità di imbastire una trattativa, cacciando un po' di grana, se le cose andassero male Romagnoli mi andrebbe più che bene, offrirei El Sha + 10-12 mln e me lo porterei a casa, fregandomene nel caso facesse faville là tanto è più discontinuo di un numero che esce ogni 90 anni al lotto.
> Sembrerà strano ma se fosse per me li prenderei entrambi, se Laporte venisse via sui 25 + bonus beh Romagnoli alle cifre che ho detto sopra sarebbe fattibilissimo e qui giocherebbe titolare senza problemi con un coach che lo ha reso grande.



credo che tutti li prenderemo entrambi...
su Elshaa io chiarisco nuovamente che sono un suo estimatore fin dai tempi di Padova, ma secondo me oggi con l'allenatore attuale può davvero fare il salto di qualità, così come credo potrebbe farlo alla roma che cerca un attaccante sinistro da una vita, e credimi che se devo scegliere tra rafforzare una concorrente e rafforzare me piuttosto rimango così... abbiamo avuto troppi rimpianti per poter dar via uno dei pochi giovani validi che abbiamo ... parer mio eh...


----------



## DannySa (30 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> credo che tutti li prenderemo entrambi...
> su Elshaa io chiarisco nuovamente che sono un suo estimatore fin dai tempi di Padova, ma secondo me oggi con l'allenatore attuale può davvero fare il salto di qualità, così come credo potrebbe farlo alla roma che cerca un attaccante sinistro da una vita, e credimi che se devo scegliere tra rafforzare una concorrente e rafforzare me piuttosto rimango così... abbiamo avuto troppi rimpianti per poter dar via uno dei pochi giovani validi che abbiamo ... parer mio eh...



Se fosse una contropartita gradita io non mi farei problemi, è un giocatore che stuzzica tutti ora visto che Miha potrebbe farlo rinascere ma non è che da un giorno all'altro questo diventa continuo e rimane con la testa in quello che fa, un giocatore che sbuffa e gioca nel Milan allora ha qualche problema... doveva continuare con quella cattiveria agonistica che di solito si ha appena si sta per sbocciare ma lui purtroppo ha fatto un percorso diverso buttandosi via mentalmente e come succede in questi casi anche fisicamente.
Se ci fosse la possibilità lo spedirei senza problemi, se partisse allora avrei qualche conferma in più dell'arrivo di un Ibra davanti e sinceramente non c'è confronto..


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Giugno 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> per Pedullà a 20/22 milioni Romagnoli parte...



Ecco.. anche io credo quello è il numero, prendere Romagnoli sarebbe tanta roba, in piu e direttamente il difensore chiesto da Mihajlovic


----------



## VonVittel (30 Giugno 2015)

Dubito fortemente che arrivino entrambi, per una semplice ragione: sono centrali di difesa simili. Infatti Miha aveva richiesto un difensore mancino con capacità di impostare il gioco. Da questo identikit sono venuti fuori i nomi di Romagnoli, Laporte, Abdennour. Il Milan prenderà uno di questi, che andrà a fare il centrale sinistro. Per il lato destro, a meno che non si puntino altri giocatori, rimarremo con Paletta, Mexes, Zapata e compagnia bella.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Giugno 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Per il lato destro, a meno che non si puntino altri giocatori, rimarremo con Paletta, Mexes, Zapata e compagnia bella. &#55357;&#56854;



E perche no De Jong centrale difensivo???

Ho già visto Mihajlovic fare giocare in difesa centrocampisti come per esempio Palombo, in piu credo De Jong non lo vedo proprio bene da regista


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> I centrali non hanno prezzi spropositati, in questo caso sono giovani e non certo dei Thiago Silva che ci lascia da migliore al mondo.
> Il mio pensiero è che se vogliamo tornare al top allora bisogna prenderli entrambi, magari cacciando un po' di grana ma sarebbe la stessa che non è mai stata messa per questo reparto in tutti questi anni; per me se per il francese bastassero 25 mln/circa 30 glieli porterei tutti in una valigia il mattino dopo, se andasse bene ripeto mi fionderei direttamente a Roma.
> Se non si rischia (magari spendendo un botto per una volta) allora cambierà poco o nulla, questi nomi sono giusti e quindi bisogna fare di tutto per portarli a casa, a costo di prendersi un no purtroppo.


In difesa si faranno operazioni importanti. Giocatori ormai svincolati (Mexes, Bonera), altri non esattamente al top della condizione o delle preferenze dell'allenatore (Alex, Zapata), l'insistenza di quest'ultimo per profili ben precisi (difensori giovani ma di esperienza, quindi inevitabilmente di cartellino molto alto): in questo settore l'attenzione è massima e con ogni probabilità saranno spostate quote notevoli delle budget previsto. Laporte su tutti: classe, potenza, efficacia, personalità. L'erede designato di Baresi, Nesta, Thiago nel ruolo. E ventuno anni non dimostrati, per una maturità di comportamenti che lo fanno sembrare un giovane vecchio, come l'inimitabile Franco. Da metterci risorse ingenti per un investimento sicuro. Poi, Romagnoli: stessi concetti, una minore velocità e visione di gioco rispetto al francese, stessa potenza e precisione difensiva. Infine, un difensore di piede destro, che sia veloce e preciso e se possibile con visione di gioco se, come pare, si va verso centrali di centrocampo con competenze di interdizione. Avanti, dunque.


----------



## George Weah (30 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> In difesa si faranno operazioni importanti. Giocatori ormai svincolati (Mexes, Bonera), altri non esattamente al top della condizione o delle preferenze dell'allenatore (Alex, Zapata), l'insistenza di quest'ultimo per profili ben precisi (difensori giovani ma di esperienza, quindi inevitabilmente di cartellino molto alto): in questo settore l'attenzione è massima e con ogni probabilità saranno spostate quote notevoli delle budget previsto. Laporte su tutti: classe, potenza, efficacia, personalità. L'erede designato di Baresi, Nesta, Thiago nel ruolo. E ventuno anni non dimostrati, per una maturità di comportamenti che lo fanno sembrare un giovane vecchio, come l'inimitabile Franco. Da metterci risorse ingenti per un investimento sicuro. Poi, Romagnoli: stessi concetti, una minore velocità e visione di gioco rispetto al francese, stessa potenza e precisione difensiva. Infine, un difensore di piede destro, che sia veloce e preciso e se possibile con visione di gioco se, come pare, si va verso centrali di centrocampo con competenze di interdizione. Avanti, dunque.



Ah, tu dici che Sinisa vuole un centrocampo più d'interdizione che di costruzione e dei buoni registi in difesa?


----------



## pazzomania (30 Giugno 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Il Bilbao non tratta. Lo dice la storia.



Il Bilbao visti i risultati ottenuti meglio cambi modus operandi allora.


----------



## bmb (30 Giugno 2015)

Romagnoli è il top.


----------



## massvi (30 Giugno 2015)

Questo Laporte non mi sembra un fenomeno. 50 milioni e anche 30 sono follia. Andrei su Romagnoli sicuramente anche perché con la Roma si potrebbero aggiungere giocatori per abbassare l'esborso e sfoltire un po' la rosa. Menez può interessare a Garcia?


----------



## franck3211 (30 Giugno 2015)

Romagnoli bravo ma non è a mio parere la sicurezza da cui dovremmo ripartire.


----------



## bercito (30 Giugno 2015)

Romagnoli è un fenomeno. Se la Roma lo cede vuol dire che questa proprietà è come i Sensi che almeno De Rossi e Totti li trattanevano.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: il Milan fa il casting in difesa. Romagnoli, Laporte o Moreno.*



Laporte è il mio sogno proibito. Romagnoli come alternativa va benissimo. Dubito arrivino insieme. Di Moreno conosco solo l'ex arbitro.


----------



## mistergao (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: il Milan fa il casting in difesa. Romagnoli, Laporte o Moreno.*



Romagnoli è un buonissimo giocatore, ma pagarlo più di 15 milioni è una vera follia. Laporte da noi non verrà, un po' per il costo, un po' perchè può andare in squadre con più appeal (cioè che fanno la Champions), un po' perchè vorrà un ingaggio importante. Per quanto riguarda Moreno mi sembra sia un giocatore del Liverpool, ma ne so poco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Giugno 2015)

La Roma non regala niente proprio perché con i soldi poi ci deve fare il mercato dato che la proprietà caccia poco o nulla..solo che così facendo ogni anno si indeboliranno perché quando vendi sempre quelli buoni e cerchi nuove scommesse non ti va sempre bene..


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Laporte è il mio sogno proibito. Romagnoli come alternativa va benissimo. Dubito arrivino insieme. Di Moreno conosco solo l'ex arbitro.



Laporte e Romagnoli insieme perdonerebbero tutti gli altri peccati commessi dal Condor. Avresti la difesa sistemata per un decennio. Ma è un sogno già solo riuscire a prenderne uno dei due.


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2015)

George Weah ha scritto:


> Ah, tu dici che Sinisa vuole un centrocampo più d'interdizione che di costruzione e dei buoni registi in difesa?


Si. La richiesta di Mihajlovic è precisa: difensori che sappiano giocare il pallone e non sparacchiarlo via dopo gli interventi difensivi. Il gioco nasce da lì, e dalle mezzali di centrocampo di buone qualità di palleggio oltre che di incursione. Bertolacci, Montolivo e Mauri vanno bene, secondo me prenderanno un altro elemento in alternativa a Montolivo, di cui sono dubbie le condizioni atletiche dopo il grave infortunio dello scorso anno. Certo, se in giro ci fosse un Sergi Busquets da mettere lì davanti la difesa sarebbe meglio, ma non c'è. Interessante un eventuale esperimento di Mauri in quel ruolo, anche per il futuro. Vediamo. Ma prima i palleggiatori in difesa.


----------



## Konrad (30 Giugno 2015)

Romagnoli non ha ancora dimostrato NULLA. Che sia il nuovo Nesta lo reputo un insulto al vero Nesta, che si è forgiato giocando tantissimo alla Lazio e poi è diventato un autentico totem al Milan. Il ragazzetto di Anzio ha fatto 1 (UN) campionato in serie A decente. In under 21 non abbiamo grandi difensori e quindi è giustamente titolare.
Ma tutta questa certezza assoluta da dove deriva? Poi personalmente che un giocatore possa pensare di seguire un allenatore specifico (Mihajlovic?) perchè lo conosce è un'autentica scempiaggine tutta italiana...se uno è forte non ha paura di confrontarsi ogni anno con tecnici diversi, così si cresce.

Lo chiedo solo per capire eh...aiutatemi perchè non vedo come si possa bollare un Bertolacci come una pippa strapagata e prostarsi alla corte della Roma perchè arrivi un ragazzo come Romagnoli...


----------



## bercito (30 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Lo chiedo solo per capire eh...aiutatemi perchè non vedo come si possa bollare un Bertolacci come una pippa strapagata e prostarsi alla corte della Roma perchè arrivi un ragazzo come Romagnoli...



Romagnoli è un predestinato. Ha tanta classe. E' un altro livello rispetto a Bertolacci.


----------



## Konrad (30 Giugno 2015)

bercito ha scritto:


> Romagnoli è un predestinato. Ha tanta classe. E' un altro livello rispetto a Bertolacci.



L'avevo letto anche di Astori e di Ogbonna prima di lui...ma non ricordo richieste di 30 milioni...Comunque il dire è un predestinato non mi sposta di una virgola la valutazione sul ragazzo


----------



## bercito (30 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> L'avevo letto anche di Astori e di Ogbonna prima di lui...ma non ricordo richieste di 30 milioni...Comunque il dire è un predestinato non mi sposta di una virgola la valutazione sul ragazzo



Infatti se guardi come ha giocato alla Samp, capisci che è già un fenomeno ad appena 20 anni (non 21 anni o 22). La storia che voglia giocare con Mihaijlovic non è vera. Lui vorrebbe andare alla Juve per giocare la Champions.


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2015)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport: Romagnoli è il preferito di Mihajlovic. A breve potrebbe partire un nuovo assalto. Ma al momento la richiesta della Roma è altissima: 30 milioni di euro. Esistono, però, degli ampi margini di trattativa. Secondo Mihajlovic, Romagnoli è un giocatore:"Da nazionale per i prossimi 15 anni. Assomiglia a Nesta, ma è più tecnico". L'unica contropartita che potrebbe interessare alla Roma è El Shaarawy. Ma è difficile. Le alternative a Romagnoli sono Laporte ed Hector Moreno.*


----------



## diavolo (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Romagnoli è il preferito di Mihajlovic. A breve potrebbe partire un nuovo assalto. Ma al momento la richiesta della Roma è altissima: 30 milioni di euro. Esistono, però, degli ampi margini di trattativa. Secondo Mihajlovic, Romagnoli è un giocatore:"Da nazionale per i prossimi 15 anni. Assomiglia a Nesta, ma è più tecnico". L'unica contropartita che potrebbe interessare alla Roma è El Shaarawy. Ma è difficile. Le alternative a Romagnoli sono Laporte ed Hector Moreno.*


Proporrei Matri più15 milioni


----------



## medjai (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Romagnoli è il preferito di Mihajlovic. A breve potrebbe partire un nuovo assalto. Ma al momento la richiesta della Roma è altissima: 30 milioni di euro. Esistono, però, degli ampi margini di trattativa. Secondo Mihajlovic, Romagnoli è un giocatore:"Da nazionale per i prossimi 15 anni. Assomiglia a Nesta, ma è più tecnico". L'unica contropartita che potrebbe interessare alla Roma è El Shaarawy. Ma è difficile. Le alternative a Romagnoli sono Laporte ed Hector Moreno.*



Non vogliamo spendere 30 milioni in un calciatore, e l'alternativa è uno che vale 50. Logic


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Romagnoli è il preferito di Mihajlovic. A breve potrebbe partire un nuovo assalto. Ma al momento la richiesta della Roma è altissima: 30 milioni di euro. Esistono, però, degli ampi margini di trattativa. Secondo Mihajlovic, Romagnoli è un giocatore:"Da nazionale per i prossimi 15 anni. Assomiglia a Nesta, ma è più tecnico". L'unica contropartita che potrebbe interessare alla Roma è El Shaarawy. Ma è difficile. Le alternative a Romagnoli sono Laporte ed Hector Moreno.*





Konrad ha scritto:


> Lo chiedo solo per capire eh...aiutatemi perchè non vedo come si possa bollare un Bertolacci come una pippa strapagata e prostarsi alla corte della Roma perchè arrivi un ragazzo come Romagnoli...



Romagnoli ha 4 anni in meno di Bertolacci, è un 95, e lo paghi per quello che può farti in futuro. Avesse avuto 24-25 si sarebbe anche potuto dare alla metallurgia per me.


----------



## bercito (30 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Romagnoli ha 4 anni in meno di Bertolacci, è un 95, e lo paghi per quello che può farti in futuro. Avesse avuto 24-25 si sarebbe anche potuto dare alla metallurgia per me.



Il Milan farebbe un affare prendendo Romagnoli per soli 30 milioni. La Roma vuole venderlo altrimenti non avrebbe chiesto una cifra così bassa. E' chiaro che la Roma ha bisogno di soldi e sta smobilitando. Aveva ragione Garcia.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Romagnoli è il preferito di Mihajlovic. A breve potrebbe partire un nuovo assalto. Ma al momento la richiesta della Roma è altissima: 30 milioni di euro. Esistono, però, degli ampi margini di trattativa. Secondo Mihajlovic, Romagnoli è un giocatore:"Da nazionale per i prossimi 15 anni. Assomiglia a Nesta, ma è più tecnico". L'unica contropartita che potrebbe interessare alla Roma è El Shaarawy. Ma è difficile. Le alternative a Romagnoli sono Laporte ed Hector Moreno.*



Prendere El Sharaawy, impacchettarlo con fiocco rosso e portarlo a Roma oggi stesso. 
A me il faraone piace ma di attaccanti se ne trovano, difensori forti come Romagnoli sono molto più rari.
Poi mi sembra ridicolo che un ragazzo di 20 anni guardi alla champions del prossimo anno, ha una carriera intera davanti e dovrebbe guardare più al lungo periodo che al futuro immediato.
Il prossimo anno la Champions non la gioca da titolare ne alla Juve ne alla Roma che sono già coperte dietro, alla Juve poi sarebbe addirittura il quinto centrale, e con la Roma la Champions rischi di giocarla poco nei prossimi anni


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Romagnoli è il preferito di Mihajlovic. A breve potrebbe partire un nuovo assalto. Ma al momento la richiesta della Roma è altissima: 30 milioni di euro. Esistono, però, degli ampi margini di trattativa. Secondo Mihajlovic, Romagnoli è un giocatore:"Da nazionale per i prossimi 15 anni. Assomiglia a Nesta, ma è più tecnico". L'unica contropartita che potrebbe interessare alla Roma è El Shaarawy. Ma è difficile. Le alternative a Romagnoli sono Laporte ed Hector Moreno.*





bercito ha scritto:


> Il Milan farebbe un affare prendendo Romagnoli per soli 30 milioni. La Roma vuole venderlo altrimenti non avrebbe chiesto una cifra così bassa. E' chiaro che la Roma ha bisogno di soldi e sta smobilitando. Aveva ragione Garcia.



Si ma 30 milioni non li vale. Stiamo parlando di uno che ha fatto una stagione da titolare alla Samp. Avesse fatto il titolare a Roma 30 pippi qualcuno li avrebbe scuciti tranquillamente per lui.
Poi che Galliani si faccia intortare come un babbo e magari te ne caccia anche 35 è un altro conto... ma io 30 milioni per Romagnoli non li caccerei mai.


----------



## bercito (30 Giugno 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Prend
> Il prossimo anno la Champions non la gioca da titolare ne alla Juve ne alla Roma che sono già coperte dietro, alla Juve poi sarebbe addirittura il quinto centrale, e con la Roma la Champions rischi di giocarla poco nei prossimi anni



Non va alla Juve se non ha la garanzia di essere titolare in champions. Per merito e capacità è titolare ovunque.


----------



## bercito (30 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si ma 30 milioni non li vale. Stiamo parlando di uno che ha fatto una stagione da titolare alla Samp. Avesse fatto il titolare a Roma 30 pippi qualcuno li avrebbe scuciti tranquillamente per lui.
> Poi che Galliani si faccia intortare come un babbo e magari te ne caccia anche 35 è un altro conto... ma io 30 milioni per Romagnoli non li caccerei mai.



imho 30 milioni è un prezzo basso per Romagnoli.


----------



## TheZio (30 Giugno 2015)

Finalmente l erede!!
13 Romagnoli


----------



## J&B (30 Giugno 2015)

Ma se la Roma ha il difensore del futuro,per quale motivo non se lo tiene?

domanda sciocca?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Giugno 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Ma se la Roma ha il difensore del futuro,per quale motivo non se lo tiene?
> 
> domanda sciocca?



se il giocatore chiede a tutti i costi di essere ceduto , la roma non può fare chissa cosa


----------



## Coccosheva81 (30 Giugno 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Ma se la Roma ha il difensore del futuro,per quale motivo non se lo tiene?
> 
> domanda sciocca?



Hanno Castan e Manolas come titolari, forti e ancora piuttosto giovani, per loro Romagnoli è un pezzo importante ma non fondamentale, per una grossa offerta potrebbe partire.


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2015)

bercito ha scritto:


> Il Milan farebbe un affare prendendo Romagnoli per soli 30 milioni. La Roma vuole venderlo altrimenti non avrebbe chiesto una cifra così bassa. E' chiaro che la Roma ha bisogno di soldi e sta smobilitando. Aveva ragione Garcia.



Trenta milioni è la richiesta della Roma. In genere, poi, si tratta. Se veramente si dovesse entrare in quell'ordine di cifre, allora si andrebbe in gita a Bilbao...


----------



## bercito (30 Giugno 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Ma se la Roma ha il difensore del futuro,per quale motivo non se lo tiene?
> 
> domanda sciocca?



La Roma non è il Real Madrid od il Bayern Monaco. Cede sempre giocatori per incassare soldi.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (30 Giugno 2015)

Scommesse come queste vanno fatte assolutamente, molto di più dei Bacca a 30 mln.
30 mln preferisco spenderli per Romagnoli, credo possa diventare davvero forte quindi chi lo prende sistema la difesa per un bel pò di tempo. Ovviamente non dico siamo a posto per 10 anni, perchè ormai i calciatori dopo 3 anni cambiano aria, ma qui le possibilità di rivenderlo a prezzo più alto ci sono tutte.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Giugno 2015)

Magari entrambi.


----------



## Butcher (30 Giugno 2015)

Io 20/25 milioni li spenderei per Romagnoli.


----------



## J&B (30 Giugno 2015)

Ma sacrifichereste El Sharawy?

E poi, con quanto di conguaglio?

Quanto vale oggi il Faraone?


----------



## danjr (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Romagnoli è il preferito di Mihajlovic. A breve potrebbe partire un nuovo assalto. Ma al momento la richiesta della Roma è altissima: 30 milioni di euro. Esistono, però, degli ampi margini di trattativa. Secondo Mihajlovic, Romagnoli è un giocatore:"Da nazionale per i prossimi 15 anni. Assomiglia a Nesta, ma è più tecnico". L'unica contropartita che potrebbe interessare alla Roma è El Shaarawy. Ma è difficile. Le alternative a Romagnoli sono Laporte ed Hector Moreno.*


Più tecnico di Nesta la vedo dura


----------



## Konrad (30 Giugno 2015)

Ma se poi lo prendessimo e Bacca segna a ripetizione mentre Romagnoli fa panca? Ci si racconterà che il Condor ha fatto una fesseria a prendere un giovane che ha fatto un solo campionato in A per 30 milioni e passa, rinforzando una diretta concorrente come la Roma, concedendogli di fatto denaro fresco per ingaggiare altri giocatori di prospettiva...magari proprio i Claise o tielemans di cui tanto si parla...o Yarmolenko...

A parte bercito, che pare quasi aver seguito più la vita di Romagnoli che non del Milan, davvero possiamo dire che il ragazzo vale 30 milioni e passa ? Ma lui è un predestinato...ma de chè? Non vedo la coda alla sua porta e appena rientrato a Roma è già di nuovo sull'uscio...poi spero di aver trovato il nuovo totem per la difesa, ma ci credo davvero pochissimo.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Romagnoli è il preferito di Mihajlovic. A breve potrebbe partire un nuovo assalto. Ma al momento la richiesta della Roma è altissima: 30 milioni di euro. Esistono, però, degli ampi margini di trattativa. Secondo Mihajlovic, Romagnoli è un giocatore:"Da nazionale per i prossimi 15 anni. Assomiglia a Nesta, ma è più tecnico". L'unica contropartita che potrebbe interessare alla Roma è El Shaarawy. Ma è difficile. Le alternative a Romagnoli sono Laporte ed Hector Moreno.*



Altra valutazione monstre, a sto punto Bee poteva prendersi direttamente la Roma.


----------



## robs91 (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Romagnoli è il preferito di Mihajlovic. A breve potrebbe partire un nuovo assalto. Ma al momento la richiesta della Roma è altissima: 30 milioni di euro. Esistono, però, degli ampi margini di trattativa. Secondo Mihajlovic, Romagnoli è un giocatore:"Da nazionale per i prossimi 15 anni. Assomiglia a Nesta, ma è più tecnico". L'unica contropartita che potrebbe interessare alla Roma è El Shaarawy. Ma è difficile. Le alternative a Romagnoli sono Laporte ed Hector Moreno.*



30 milioni....ma per favore.


----------



## Aldo (30 Giugno 2015)

bercito ha scritto:


> La Roma non è il Real Madrid od il Bayern Monaco. Cede sempre giocatori per incassare soldi.



Di Maria, Ozil, Higuain, Morata, Robben e molti altri. Il Milan non è il PSG non può permettersi di comprare i difensori del futuro dalla Roma.


----------



## folletto (30 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Di Maria, Ozil, Higuain, Morata, Robben e molti altri. Il Milan non è il PSG non può permettersi di comprare i difensori del futuro dalla Roma.



Occhio che il centrocampista del futuro l'abbiamo già preso


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (30 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Di Maria, Ozil, Higuain, Morata, Robben e molti altri. Il Milan non è il PSG non può permettersi di comprare i difensori del futuro dalla Roma.



Del futuro? Ma se è della Roma da due giorni e già cerca una squadra...


----------



## franck3211 (30 Giugno 2015)

L'unica verità è che a roma in ROmagnoli credono ben poco, vogliono soldi e lo faranno partire per buone offerte, solo che sto romagnoli da noi deve assere affianco da uno buono


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Romagnoli è il preferito di Mihajlovic. A breve potrebbe partire un nuovo assalto. Ma al momento la richiesta della Roma è altissima: 30 milioni di euro. Esistono, però, degli ampi margini di trattativa. Secondo Mihajlovic, Romagnoli è un giocatore:"Da nazionale per i prossimi 15 anni. Assomiglia a Nesta, ma è più tecnico". L'unica contropartita che potrebbe interessare alla Roma è El Shaarawy. Ma è difficile. Le alternative a Romagnoli sono Laporte ed Hector Moreno.*



Viste le richieste della Roma, con Faraone + 10M lo portiamo via.


----------



## VonVittel (30 Giugno 2015)

Vista la clausola di rescissione di Laporte e l'impossibilità di trattare col Bilbao, a questo punto rivedo la mia posizione: varrebbe la pena probabilmente spendere 20-25 milioni per Romagnoli. Ha capacità mostruose per un ragazzino come lui. Sarebbe da prendere sotto quel punto di vista. Ciò che mi rende scettico è che bisognerebbe accontentare le pretese assurde di una rivale che non spara alto perche vuole tenersi i proprio gioielli, ma perché vuole farsi il mercato con quei soldi. Galliani fino ad ora si è rivelato nullo anche nella capacità di abbassare i prezzi dei giocatori. O ha mollato la presa (Witsel, probabilmente Laporte), oppure ha direttamente pagato la clausola o ha accontentato le richieste dei club, spendendo una caterva di denaro (Bacca, Bertolacci e in teoria Jackson Martinez). Quindi non sono affatto convinto dell'affare Romagnoli, non per le qualità indubbie del giocatore, ma per l'incapacità indubbia del nostro ad. Ricordate che nel 2010 grazie al vero Condor un certo Zlatan arrivò al milan per 24 milioni! Un'anno prima era costato 76 milioni!


----------



## Aragorn (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Romagnoli è il preferito di Mihajlovic. A breve potrebbe partire un nuovo assalto. Ma al momento la richiesta della Roma è altissima: 30 milioni di euro. Esistono, però, degli ampi margini di trattativa. Secondo Mihajlovic, Romagnoli è un giocatore:"Da nazionale per i prossimi 15 anni. Assomiglia a Nesta, ma è più tecnico". L'unica contropartita che potrebbe interessare alla Roma è El Shaarawy. Ma è difficile. Le alternative a Romagnoli sono Laporte ed Hector Moreno.*



Ci credo pochissimo in questa trattativa. L'unica possibilità starebbe nella volontà del giocatore che da noi sarebbe sin da subito al centro del progetto. Senza contare la stima nei confronti di Sinisa. Ma, come già detto, rimango scettico.


----------



## neversayconte (30 Giugno 2015)

romagnoli può valere la metà di 30, e già mi sono tenuto largo. 
il punto è che non ha dimostrato nulla. 
se poi andate a vedere l'under 21, quello forte vero è il suo compagno di reparto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Romagnoli è il preferito di Mihajlovic. A breve potrebbe partire un nuovo assalto. Ma al momento la richiesta della Roma è altissima: 30 milioni di euro. Esistono, però, degli ampi margini di trattativa. Secondo Mihajlovic, Romagnoli è un giocatore:"Da nazionale per i prossimi 15 anni. Assomiglia a Nesta, ma è più tecnico". L'unica contropartita che potrebbe interessare alla Roma è El Shaarawy. Ma è difficile. Le alternative a Romagnoli sono Laporte ed Hector Moreno.*



Preferisco Romagnoli a Laporte anche perchè conosce già il campionato, ma il suo agente ha detto che senza coppe è un problema ( manco avesse 30 anni ha tutta la carriera per giocare nelle coppe), a quellea cifra comunque no.


----------



## ps18ps (30 Giugno 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Vista la clausola di rescissione di Laporte e l'impossibilità di trattare col Bilbao, a questo punto rivedo la mia posizione: varrebbe la pena probabilmente spendere 20-25 milioni per Romagnoli. Ha capacità mostruose per un ragazzino come lui. Sarebbe da prendere sotto quel punto di vista. Ciò che mi rende scettico è che bisognerebbe accontentare le pretese assurde di una rivale che non spara alto perche vuole tenersi i proprio gioielli, ma perché vuole farsi il mercato con quei soldi. Galliani fino ad ora si è rivelato nullo anche nella capacità di abbassare i prezzi dei giocatori. O ha mollato la presa (Witsel, probabilmente Laporte), oppure ha direttamente pagato la clausola o ha accontentato le richieste dei club, spendendo una caterva di denaro (Bacca, Bertolacci e in teoria Jackson Martinez). Quindi non sono affatto convinto dell'affare Romagnoli, non per le qualità indubbie del giocatore, ma per l'incapacità indubbia del nostro ad. Ricordate che nel 2010 grazie al vero Condor un certo Zlatan arrivò al milan per 24 milioni! Un'anno prima era costato 76 milioni!



mha secondo me il merito dei 24 milioni di ibra mi sa che va dato più a raiola... Cmq mi farebbe piacere vedere il milan investire su un giovane molto promettente, che sia italiano è un plus aggiuntivo, poi visto che il nostro allenatore lo conosce bene avendolo allenato anche l'anno scorso secondo me potrebbe migliorare ancora.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Romagnoli è il preferito di Mihajlovic. A breve potrebbe partire un nuovo assalto. Ma al momento la richiesta della Roma è altissima: 30 milioni di euro. Esistono, però, degli ampi margini di trattativa. Secondo Mihajlovic, Romagnoli è un giocatore:"Da nazionale per i prossimi 15 anni. Assomiglia a Nesta, ma è più tecnico". L'unica contropartita che potrebbe interessare alla Roma è El Shaarawy. Ma è difficile. Le alternative a Romagnoli sono Laporte ed Hector Moreno.*



30 milioni sono troppi. Sui venti sarebbe un ottimo acquisto.


----------



## Schism75 (30 Giugno 2015)

30 milioni sono tanti. Ma si tratta comunque della domanda iniziale. E qui entra in gioco anche la capacità di chi deve trattare. Non capisco come con noi tutte le squadre offrano il loro desiderata e chiudono a quel prezzo (con viaggio di accompagno nostro) e noi invece no.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2015)

a me piace romagnoli, ma calma a definirlo fenomeno. Ha fatto solo un anno buono, e chi ce lo dice che l'anno prossimo si conferma? E' una scommessa, per cui non può valere 30 mln. Nel modo più assoluto. Con quella cifra provo a prendere godin che senza offesa, gli da le piste in questo momento.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Romagnoli è il preferito di Mihajlovic. A breve potrebbe partire un nuovo assalto. Ma al momento la richiesta della Roma è altissima: 30 milioni di euro. Esistono, però, degli ampi margini di trattativa. Secondo Mihajlovic, Romagnoli è un giocatore:"Da nazionale per i prossimi 15 anni. Assomiglia a Nesta, ma è più tecnico". L'unica contropartita che potrebbe interessare alla Roma è El Shaarawy. Ma è difficile. Le alternative a Romagnoli sono Laporte ed Hector Moreno.*



Ma basta dare soldi alla Roma per le loro riserve... ma poi 30 milioni sono una cifra allucinante


----------



## Jaqen (30 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma basta dare soldi alla Roma per le loro riserve... ma poi 30 milioni sono una cifra allucinante



Mah, questo è il futuro della difesa italiana


----------



## bercito (30 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mah, questo è il futuro della difesa italiana



Appunto. Gli amici qui non si accorti che la Roma non è il Milan. La nuova Roma americana cede prima di comprare, tentando di chiudere in attivo. Romagnoli è il futuro grande difensore italiano e sarà conosciuto a livello mondiale come e più dei Cannavaro e Ferrara. Non parlo di Nesta perché aveva paura molte volte e si tirava indietro.


----------



## Aragorn (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Romagnoli è il preferito di Mihajlovic. A breve potrebbe partire un nuovo assalto. Ma al momento la richiesta della Roma è altissima: 30 milioni di euro. Esistono, però, degli ampi margini di trattativa. Secondo Mihajlovic, Romagnoli è un giocatore:"Da nazionale per i prossimi 15 anni. Assomiglia a Nesta, ma è più tecnico". L'unica contropartita che potrebbe interessare alla Roma è El Shaarawy. Ma è difficile. Le alternative a Romagnoli sono Laporte ed Hector Moreno.*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma basta dare soldi alla Roma per le loro riserve... ma poi 30 milioni sono una cifra allucinante



L'importante è il valore tecnico del giocatore, se uno non lo vuole in quanto lo ritiene un sopravvalutato Ok, altrimenti non c'entra nulla il fatto che sia una riserva o che si debba dare soldi alla Roma. A me non dispiacerebbe come acquisto, anche perchè non credo minimamente nella possibilità di prendere i vari Godin, Hummels, Benatia, Laporte ecc al limite tenterei per Subotic ma credo che anche per il serbo ci sarebbe troppa concorrenza.


----------



## Jino (30 Giugno 2015)

Con 30 mln meglio andare a prendere un centrale già con esperienza internazionale, non scherziamo. Questo Romagnoli ne vale si e no 5.


----------



## neversayconte (30 Giugno 2015)

bercito ha scritto:


> Appunto. Gli amici qui non si accorti che la Roma non è il Milan. La nuova Roma americana cede prima di comprare, tentando di chiudere in attivo. *Romagnoli è il futuro grande difensore italiano e sarà conosciuto a livello mondiale come e più dei Cannavaro e Ferrara. Non parlo di Nesta perché aveva paura molte volte e si tirava indietro.*



Torna all'ombra che il sole batte.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (30 Giugno 2015)

Non vi capisco, questo ha 20 anni e nel suo primo campionato ha giocato benissimo da titolare fisso, guadagnandosi il posto sul campo dato che partiva da riserva, in una squadra arrivata in Europa League con una delle difese migliori del campionato.
Ha fatto solo un anno buono? Grazie al cappero a 20 anni quanti ne doveva aver fatti? 
Ha già affrontato i vari Higuain Tevez Klose senza mai sfigurare.
Questo è una scommessa con margine di errore minimo, come Rugani.
30 milioni non li vale ora, ma alla lunga sistemi il reparto per 10 anni, i difensori sono gli unici che si riesce a trattenere anche per molto tempo


----------



## siioca (30 Giugno 2015)

Romagnoli più tecnico di Nesta...ahahah


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (30 Giugno 2015)

bercito ha scritto:


> Appunto. Gli amici qui non si accorti che la Roma non è il Milan. La nuova Roma americana cede prima di comprare, tentando di chiudere in attivo. Romagnoli è il futuro grande difensore italiano e sarà conosciuto a livello mondiale come e più dei Cannavaro e Ferrara. *Non parlo di Nesta perché aveva paura molte volte e si tirava indietro*.



Ti consiglierei di ridurre il consumo di droga.


----------



## bercito (30 Giugno 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Ti consiglierei di ridurre il consumo di droga.



Quando Ancelotti doveva costringerlo a rientrare in campo in finale di Champions, con lui che si tirava indietro.


----------



## dyablo65 (30 Giugno 2015)

lasciamo stare qualsiasi paragone specialmente con Sandro.

Romagnoli e' giovane , bravo e si fara'.....col tempo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (30 Giugno 2015)

bercito ha scritto:


> Quando Ancelotti doveva costringerlo a rientrare in campo in finale di Champions, con lui che si tirava indietro.



Infatti il rigore a Manchester non l'ha tirato.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Romagnoli è il preferito di Mihajlovic. A breve potrebbe partire un nuovo assalto. Ma al momento la richiesta della Roma è altissima: 30 milioni di euro. Esistono, però, degli ampi margini di trattativa. Secondo Mihajlovic, Romagnoli è un giocatore:"Da nazionale per i prossimi 15 anni. Assomiglia a Nesta, ma è più tecnico". L'unica contropartita che potrebbe interessare alla Roma è El Shaarawy. Ma è difficile. Le alternative a Romagnoli sono Laporte ed Hector Moreno.*



Lasciate perdere i troll, torniamo on topic.


----------



## Reblanck (30 Giugno 2015)

Lasciamo stare Nesta per carità che è stato uno dei più grandi difensori che io abbia mai visto,cmq di giocatori Italiani su cui vale la pena investire sono Verratti e Romagnoli ! 15\20 milioni sarebbe ottimo.


----------



## Memories of the Time (30 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Lasciamo stare Nesta per carità che è stato uno dei più grandi difensori che io abbia mai visto,cmq di giocatori Italiani su cui vale la pena investire sono Verratti e Romagnoli ! 15\20 milioni sarebbe ottimo.



Florenzi, Rugani e un po' dopo Zappacosta idem direi


----------



## Sotiris (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio (notizia già riportata da noi nel pomeriggio) il Milan ha chiesto ufficialmente Romagnoli alla Roma. I giallorossi, però, non vogliono privarsene. Anche perchè Romagnoli sta bene a Roma. La richiesta di 30 milioni è stata fatta per allontanare i rossoneri.
> 
> Ma il Milan, sempre secondo Di Marzio, lavora forte anche su Laporte. Il difensore ha una clausola rescissoria molto alta: 38 milioni di euro. Si sta lavorando per provare a trovare un accordo con l'Athletic.



se riusciamo a rifilare il 92 ex giocatore per Romagnoli giuro che per 3 mesi non parlerò male di Galliani


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2015)

*Sportmediaset: La valutazione di Romagnoli è di 20 milioni e non 30, è lui il prescelto per la difesa. Nell'operazione potrebbe rientrare El Sharaawy. *


----------



## Biss (30 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: La valutazione di Romagnoli è di 20 milioni e non 30, è lui il prescelto per la difesa. Nell'operazione potrebbe rientrare El Sharaawy. *



20? Emettere bonifico SUBITO grazie!


----------



## Jaqen (30 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: La valutazione di Romagnoli è di 20 milioni e non 30, è lui il prescelto per la difesa. Nell'operazione potrebbe rientrare El Sharaawy. *



Spesso mi dimentico di El Shaarawy


----------



## franck3211 (30 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: La valutazione di Romagnoli è di 20 milioni e non 30, è lui il prescelto per la difesa. Nell'operazione potrebbe rientrare El Sharaawy. *


Se tratti lo prendi a 15 o al massimo se elsha no rientra nei piani allora 10 più elsha


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: La valutazione di Romagnoli è di 20 milioni e non 30, è lui il prescelto per la difesa. Nell'operazione potrebbe rientrare El Sharaawy. *



se è veramente così,con 15 più bonus lo si prende anche senza inserire el sha, ma di sportmediaset io non mi fido


----------



## Coccosheva81 (30 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: La valutazione di Romagnoli è di 20 milioni e non 30, è lui il prescelto per la difesa. Nell'operazione potrebbe rientrare El Sharaawy. *



Romagnoli al prezzo di Bertolacci non possono lasciarselo sfuggire, se chiedono 20 versare subito senza nemmeno contrattare casomai ci ripensassero


----------



## rossonerodasempre (30 Giugno 2015)

ElSha non si tocca!! ma stiamo scherzando?? se torna in condizione è un giocatore che vale oltre 20/25 milioni


----------



## Superpippo9 (30 Giugno 2015)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> ElSha non si tocca!! ma stiamo scherzando?? se torna in condizione è un giocatore che vale oltre 20/25 milioni



Perché è mai sto in forma?!? No perché escluso un girone non ho mai visto un calciatore io, altro che 25 mln!!!


----------



## Konrad (30 Giugno 2015)

Ma stiamo scherzando? El Shaarawy ha soli 22 anni e ha già disputato 4 stagioni in serie A segnando 21 reti. Ha avuto un momentaccio a seguito di un grave infortunio ma ha ancora tutta la carriera davanti.

Se valuti Romagnoli 20 milioni dopo un (UN) campionato di serie A...io se sono accomodante ti cedo El Sha e ti dò al massimo un conguaglio di 3/4 milioni (Gervinho, di 6 anni più vecchio e con meno reti stava per essere piazzato a 13/14 milioni). Se invece vedo che a te il Faraone interessa sul serio, andiamo con scambio alla pari.


----------



## Sotiris (30 Giugno 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Perché è mai sto in forma?!? No perché escluso un girone non ho mai visto un calciatore io, altro che 25 mln!!!



quotone, sto qui vive di 4 mesi (diconsi quattro mesi) tra settembre 2012 e gennaio 2013, poi si è ritirato dal calcio giocato.


----------



## Konrad (30 Giugno 2015)

P.S.: E in qualche modo mi rifaccio anche dei 20 milioni che mi hai chiesto per Bertolacci.


----------



## hiei87 (30 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: La valutazione di Romagnoli è di 20 milioni e non 30, è lui il prescelto per la difesa. Nell'operazione potrebbe rientrare El Sharaawy. *



A malincuore, ma è uno scambio che farei...


----------



## Hammer (30 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: La valutazione di Romagnoli è di 20 milioni e non 30, è lui il prescelto per la difesa. Nell'operazione potrebbe rientrare El Sharaawy. *



Staccare l'assegno prego


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ma stiamo scherzando? El Shaarawy ha soli 22 anni e ha già disputato 4 stagioni in serie A segnando 21 reti. Ha avuto un momentaccio a seguito di un grave infortunio ma ha ancora tutta la carriera davanti.
> 
> Se valuti Romagnoli 20 milioni dopo un (UN) campionato di serie A...io se sono accomodante ti cedo El Sha e ti dò al massimo un conguaglio di 3/4 milioni (Gervinho, di 6 anni più vecchio e con meno reti stava per essere piazzato a 13/14 milioni). Se invece vedo che a te il Faraone interessa sul serio, andiamo con scambio alla pari.



Un momentaccio durato due anni e mezzo,però.


----------



## siioca (30 Giugno 2015)

Infatti i 30 milioni di ieri sarebbero stati pura follia


----------



## Love (30 Giugno 2015)

elsha al milan non tornerà mai quello che era...magari a roma esploderà definitivamente...alla pari io lo farei questo scambio...


----------



## Konrad (30 Giugno 2015)

Fatemi capire ma se Romagnoli predestinato e futuro faro della difesa italiana subisse per due anni gli stessi infortuni che ha subito El Sha, saltando conseguentemente le stesse partite e patendo nel rientro ...parleremmo di pippone finito tra 2 anni?

Non è che io creda che il Faraone sia il novello Messi...ma non ho capito le valutazioni come vengano fatte.


----------



## Jonnys (30 Giugno 2015)

Raga sono sicuro che se El Sha entrerà nella trattativa sarà solo in prestito con diritto di riscatto, anche perché alla Roma non sono stupidi, e non prendono un attaccante a 20 milioni dopo 2 anni di infortuni.
Secondo me fanno 15 mln più il prestito del Faraone valutato 3 milioni, con riscatto fissato a 18-20 milioni. Secondo me così ci guadagnano entrambi!


----------



## Superpippo9 (30 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire ma se Romagnoli predestinato e futuro faro della difesa italiana subisse per due anni gli stessi infortuni che ha subito El Sha, saltando conseguentemente le stesse partite e patendo nel rientro ...parleremmo di pippone finito tra 2 anni?
> 
> Non è che io creda che il Faraone sia il novello Messi...ma non ho capito le valutazioni come vengano fatte.



Ma il fatto che il Milan l avesse praticamente venduto all Anzhi dopo quell anno "miracoloso" non ti fa venire in mente qualcosa che vada al di là degli infortuni? Sul piano tecnico secondo me non varrà mai quelle cifre, è un giocatore lineare e monotematico che adesso non salta più nemmeno mia nonna perché anche lei lo aspetterebbe sull interno.....


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: La valutazione di Romagnoli è di 20 milioni e non 30, è lui il prescelto per la difesa. Nell'operazione potrebbe rientrare El Sharaawy. *



Si ! E coi soldi risparmiati si convince Arda Turan


Vabbè ciao...


----------



## Torros (30 Giugno 2015)

laporte non mi fa impazzire, è lento. I difensori lenti non gli ho mai digeriti.
Mi piacerebbe uno come Otamendi anche se la vedo dura..


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Romagnoli è il preferito di Mihajlovic. A breve potrebbe partire un nuovo assalto. Ma al momento la richiesta della Roma è altissima: 30 milioni di euro. Esistono, però, degli ampi margini di trattativa. Secondo Mihajlovic, Romagnoli è un giocatore:"Da nazionale per i prossimi 15 anni. Assomiglia a Nesta, ma è più tecnico". L'unica contropartita che potrebbe interessare alla Roma è El Shaarawy. Ma è difficile. Le alternative a Romagnoli sono Laporte ed Hector Moreno.*



Sandro Nesta è un modello di giocatore ed un pezzo di cuore rossonero. L'ottimo ma nerazzurro Sinisa farebbe bene a lasciare stare i fiori dei monumenti. Detto questo, ribadiamo: Romagnoli è il futuro azzurro nel ruolo, ed è meglio che stia a Milano piuttosto che a Roma, dove sarebbe apprezzato di più dal nerazzurro ma italiano per parte di moglie Sinisa. Adriano, muoversi.


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> laporte non mi fa impazzire, è lento. I difensori lenti non gli ho mai digeriti.
> Mi piacerebbe uno come Otamendi anche se la vedo dura..



Laporte lento? No. Timing nei tackles micidiali. Fa sprint spesso con le punte avversarie, e vince sempre il 4.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Giugno 2015)

*Gandini ha retwittato un twitter di @Milanello che riporta una smentita dell'agente di El Shaarawy riguardo lo scambio del suo assistito con Romagnoli*


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gandini ha retwittato un twitter di @Milanello che riporta una smentita dell'agente di El Shaarawy riguardo lo scambio del suo assistito con Romagnoli*



Ci credo, El Shaa rimane ancora da noi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Giugno 2015)

Lo scambio El Shaarawy - Romagnoli sarebbe troppo intelligente e funzionale per la squadra (diciamo un mezzo capolavoro), dunque ci credo poco


----------



## Konrad (30 Giugno 2015)

No dai...Laporte lento non si può leggere. Se non sapete chi sia un giocatore evitate commenti da


----------



## Konrad (30 Giugno 2015)

Beh dai a Roma ci stanno già piramidi e obelischi...vuoi che non gli portiamo un Faraone?


----------



## DannySa (30 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gandini ha retwittato un twitter di @Milanello che riporta una smentita dell'agente di El Shaarawy riguardo lo scambio del suo assistito con Romagnoli*



Ottimo, si apre uno spiraglio per l'addio di El Sha e l'arrivo di un giocatore che ci serve come il pane.
El Shaarawy l'unica cosa che non canna mai sono le interviste, questo è l'anno buono [cit.], per Miha gioco anche sulla trequarti [cit.].


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: La valutazione di Romagnoli è di 20 milioni e non 30, è lui il prescelto per la difesa. Nell'operazione potrebbe rientrare El Sharaawy. *





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gandini ha retwittato un twitter di @Milanello che riporta una smentita dell'agente di El Shaarawy riguardo lo scambio del suo assistito con Romagnoli*



fa niente...però 15 mln si possono spendere per il giocatore.


----------



## JohnShepard (30 Giugno 2015)

Farei lo scambio sinceramente


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: La valutazione di Romagnoli è di 20 milioni e non 30, è lui il prescelto per la difesa. Nell'operazione potrebbe rientrare El Sharaawy. *



Base d'asta 40 milioni cit.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: La valutazione di Romagnoli è di 20 milioni e non 30, è lui il prescelto per la difesa. Nell'operazione potrebbe rientrare El Sharaawy. *





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gandini ha retwittato un twitter di @Milanello che riporta una smentita dell'agente di El Shaarawy riguardo lo scambio del suo assistito con Romagnoli*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Base d'asta 40 milioni cit.



Lol...i romanisti l'hanno presa male questa storia.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Giugno 2015)

Come si fa ad avere dubbi sullo scambio con l'ex calciatore el sharawi con uno forte di cui abbiamo bisogno come il pane? ?? ma per favore!! concludere subito prima che la Roma ci ripensi


----------



## Lo Gnu (30 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: La valutazione di Romagnoli è di 20 milioni e non 30, è lui il prescelto per la difesa. Nell'operazione potrebbe rientrare El Sharaawy. *




20 milioni cash senza El sharaawy, così al massimo avrebbe un senso. Altrimenti scambio secco senza cash.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2015)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> 20 milioni cash senza El sharaawy, così al massimo avrebbe un senso. Altrimenti scambio secco senza cash.


ma io direi invece 15 mln più bonus e una cena da giannino.


----------



## franck3211 (30 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma io direi invece 15 mln più bonus e una cena da giannino.



che nel frattempo ha pure ristrutturato. Sarà la base di mercato rossonera.


----------



## Memories of the Time (30 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> che nel frattempo ha pure ristrutturato. Sarà la base di mercato rossonera.



Galliani come Batman, alla Giannino-Caverna!


----------



## ps18ps (30 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Galliani come Batman, alla Giannino-Caverna!


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: La valutazione di Romagnoli è di 20 milioni e non 30, è lui il prescelto per la difesa. Nell'operazione potrebbe rientrare El Sharaawy. *



Valutazione onesta e sulla quale si può comunque lavorare.
Questione Elsha: per quanto mi riguarda,dipende tutto dal modulo. Se utilizzeremo un modulo con esterni (preferibilmente 4-3-2-1),allora un'altra possibilità gliela darei. Se però,come dicono i giornali,si andrà di 4-3-1-2 penso che farebbe bene anche a lui cambiare aria. E tireremmo giù ulteriormente il prezzo di Romagnoli.


----------



## Memories of the Time (30 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Valutazione onesta e sulla quale si può comunque lavorare.
> Questione Elsha: per quanto mi riguarda,dipende tutto dal modulo. Se utilizzeremo un modulo con esterni (preferibilmente 4-3-2-1),allora un'altra possibilità gliela darei. Se però,come dicono i giornali,si andrà di 4-3-1-2 penso che farebbe bene anche a lui cambiare aria. E tireremmo giù ulteriormente il prezzo di Romagnoli.



No aspe', intendevi 4-2-3-1 giusto? Sarebbe il modulo migliore e l'unico che userebbe gli esterni come Elsha


----------



## VonVittel (30 Giugno 2015)

El Shaarawy o impara a fare la seconda punta per bene, o se ne può tranquillamente andare. Un'ala sinistra che non sa saltare l'uomo se non in velocità io non la digerisco. Non mi interessa che sappia fare lavoro difensivo ad alti livelli. Il Milan deve essere una squadra offensiva, dove gli attaccanti fanno gli attaccanti e basta! Quindi se il Sig. El Shaarawy impara tatticamente a fare la seconda punta, rimanga, altrimenti prenda un volo di sola andata per Fiumicino e arrivederci. Romagnoli a 20 milioni é un ottimo affare, se abbassano il prezzo ancor di più


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: il Milan vuole un giovane difensore di talento. E' questo l'obiettivo per la difesa. Ed i profili individuati sono due: Alessio Romagnoli (classe 95) ed Aymeric Laporte (classe 94). 
L'italiano è stato già allenato da Mihalovic, che lo avrebbe richiesto espressamente alla dirigenza rossonera. Tuttavia la Roma inizialmente ha sparato alto (30M). L'alternativa è il promettentissimo francese del Bilbao, Laporte, anch'esso con una clausola rescissoria monstre (50M), ma il Milan vuole capire se gli spagnoli sono disposti a venderlo ad una cifra inferiore. 
Una cosa è certa: il prossimo difensore del Milan sarà molto giovane e molto talentuoso.*


----------



## bargnani83 (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan vuole un giovane difensore di talento. E' questo l'obiettivo per la difesa. Ed i profili individuati sono due: Alessio Romagnoli (classe 95) ed Aymeric Laporte (classe 94).
> L'italiano è stato già allenato da Mihalovic, che lo avrebbe richiesto espressamente alla dirigenza rossonera. Tuttavia la Roma inizialmente ha sparato alto (30M). L'alternativa è il promettentissimo francese del Bilbao, Laporte, anch'esso con una clausola rescissoria monstre (50M), ma il Milan vuole capire se gli spagnoli sono disposti a venderlo ad una cifra inferiore.
> Una cosa è certa: il prossimo difensore del Milan sarà molto giovane e molto talentuoso.*



gli spagnoli non molleranno di un euro secondo me.mentre i 30 mln della roma credo siano molto più trattabili.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan vuole un giovane difensore di talento. E' questo l'obiettivo per la difesa. Ed i profili individuati sono due: Alessio Romagnoli (classe 95) ed Aymeric Laporte (classe 94).
> L'italiano è stato già allenato da Mihalovic, che lo avrebbe richiesto espressamente alla dirigenza rossonera. Tuttavia la Roma inizialmente ha sparato alto (30M). L'alternativa è il promettentissimo francese del Bilbao, Laporte, anch'esso con una clausola rescissoria monstre (50M), ma il Milan vuole capire se gli spagnoli sono disposti a venderlo ad una cifra inferiore.
> Una cosa è certa: il prossimo difensore del Milan sarà molto giovane e molto talentuoso.*



Io li vorrei entrambi. Andiamo ancora in giro con Mexes o con Zapata?


----------



## wfiesso (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan vuole un giovane difensore di talento. E' questo l'obiettivo per la difesa. Ed i profili individuati sono due: Alessio Romagnoli (classe 95) ed Aymeric Laporte (classe 94).
> L'italiano è stato già allenato da Mihalovic, che lo avrebbe richiesto espressamente alla dirigenza rossonera. Tuttavia la Roma inizialmente ha sparato alto (30M). L'alternativa è il promettentissimo francese del Bilbao, Laporte, anch'esso con una clausola rescissoria monstre (50M), ma il Milan vuole capire se gli spagnoli sono disposti a venderlo ad una cifra inferiore.
> Una cosa è certa: il prossimo difensore del Milan sarà molto giovane e molto talentuoso.*



Entrambi mi intrigano molto, preferirei romagnoli perchè miha lo conosce già, ma entrambi hanno talento e un futuro piu che roseo davanti, che prendano uno o l'altro sarà comunque un grandissimo colpo


----------



## neversayconte (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan vuole un giovane difensore di talento. E' questo l'obiettivo per la difesa. Ed i profili individuati sono due: Alessio Romagnoli (classe 95) ed Aymeric Laporte (classe 94).
> L'italiano è stato già allenato da Mihalovic, che lo avrebbe richiesto espressamente alla dirigenza rossonera. Tuttavia la Roma inizialmente ha sparato alto (30M). L'alternativa è il promettentissimo francese del Bilbao, Laporte, anch'esso con una clausola rescissoria monstre (50M), ma il Milan vuole capire se gli spagnoli sono disposti a venderlo ad una cifra inferiore.
> Una cosa è certa: il prossimo difensore del Milan sarà molto giovane e molto talentuoso.*



A queste cifre, quasi quasi chiedo a Marotta *Rugani*


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan vuole un giovane difensore di talento. E' questo l'obiettivo per la difesa. Ed i profili individuati sono due: Alessio Romagnoli (classe 95) ed Aymeric Laporte (classe 94).
> L'italiano è stato già allenato da Mihalovic, che lo avrebbe richiesto espressamente alla dirigenza rossonera. Tuttavia la Roma inizialmente ha sparato alto (30M). L'alternativa è il promettentissimo francese del Bilbao, Laporte, anch'esso con una clausola rescissoria monstre (50M), ma il Milan vuole capire se gli spagnoli sono disposti a venderlo ad una cifra inferiore.
> Una cosa è certa: il prossimo difensore del Milan sarà molto giovane e molto talentuoso.*



Vieni Aymeric, vieni. Io ti aspetto a braccia aperte.
Anche Romagnoli mi andrebbe bene, ma Aymeric
Stravedo per lui


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Vieni Aymeric, vieni. Io ti aspetto a braccia aperte.
> Anche Romagnoli mi andrebbe bene, ma Aymeric
> Stravedo per lui



Concordo con te! Mi sembra decisamente più pronto di Romagnoli... e non a caso costa di più.


----------



## Aron (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo con te! Mi sembra decisamente più pronto di Romagnoli... e non a caso costa di più.



A 50 milioni sarebbe una follia. 
A 50 milioni pagheremmo la clausola rescissoria di Godin e resterebbero margini per prendere ugualmente Romagnoli.


----------



## siioca (30 Giugno 2015)

Quei soldi per un difensore sono follia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> A 50 milioni sarebbe una follia.
> A 50 milioni pagheremmo la clausola rescissoria di Godin e resterebbero margini per prendere ugualmente Romagnoli.



A 50 si, non credo poi che pagheremo la clausola. Ma 30-35 ce li spenderei tranquillamente. Romagnoli a 20 va bene, ma se arriva lui levatevi dalla testa altri innesti in difesa (tipo Godin). Ne prenderemo uno ed a quanto pare sarà molto giovane.


----------



## Memories of the Time (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A 50 si, non credo poi che pagheremo la clausola. Ma 30-35 ce li spenderei tranquillamente. Romagnoli a 20 va bene, ma se arriva lui levatevi dalla testa altri innesti in difesa (tipo Godin). Ne prenderemo uno ed a quanto pare sarà molto giovane.



Sicuramente. Miha aveva chiesto un centrale giovane, mancino e tecnico.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Giugno 2015)

siioca ha scritto:


> Quei soldi per un difensore sono follia.



Se vuoi prenderne uno forte bisogna spenderli.


----------



## folletto (30 Giugno 2015)

50 milioni forse solo per il Thiago Silva dell'anno dello scudetto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan vuole un giovane difensore di talento. E' questo l'obiettivo per la difesa. Ed i profili individuati sono due: Alessio Romagnoli (classe 95) ed Aymeric Laporte (classe 94).
> L'italiano è stato già allenato da Mihalovic, che lo avrebbe richiesto espressamente alla dirigenza rossonera. Tuttavia la Roma inizialmente ha sparato alto (30M). L'alternativa è il promettentissimo francese del Bilbao, Laporte, anch'esso con una clausola rescissoria monstre (50M), ma il Milan vuole capire se gli spagnoli sono disposti a venderlo ad una cifra inferiore.
> Una cosa è certa: il prossimo difensore del Milan sarà molto giovane e molto talentuoso.*


Laporte è proprio di un altro livello...


----------



## pazzomania (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan vuole un giovane difensore di talento. E' questo l'obiettivo per la difesa. Ed i profili individuati sono due: Alessio Romagnoli (classe 95) ed Aymeric Laporte (classe 94).
> L'italiano è stato già allenato da Mihalovic, che lo avrebbe richiesto espressamente alla dirigenza rossonera. Tuttavia la Roma inizialmente ha sparato alto (30M). L'alternativa è il promettentissimo francese del Bilbao, Laporte, anch'esso con una clausola rescissoria monstre (50M), ma il Milan vuole capire se gli spagnoli sono disposti a venderlo ad una cifra inferiore.
> Una cosa è certa: il prossimo difensore del Milan sarà molto giovane e molto talentuoso.*



Va bene un giovane difensore talentuoso, quest' anno l' obbiettivo è "solo" arrivare terzi, quindi ci sta.

L' importante è che in nessuna trattativa rientri El Sharaawy, ragazzi è forte il faraone se la smette di infortunarsi, ne sono certo, in una squadra che gira poi ancora di più. Ce ne pentiremmo sicuramente.


----------



## markjordan (30 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va bene un giovane difensore talentuoso, quest' anno l' obbiettivo è "solo" arrivare terzi, quindi ci sta.
> 
> L' importante è che in nessuna trattativa rientri El Sharaawy, ragazzi è forte il faraone se la smette di infortunarsi, ne sono certo, in una squadra che gira poi ancora di più. Ce ne pentiremmo sicuramente.


mi sa hai ragione ma deve imparare molto


----------



## siioca (30 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se vuoi prenderne uno forte bisogna spenderli.



Non 50 milioni,mai nessun difensore è costato cosi tanto, tanto meno uno di 20 anni.


----------



## Mou (30 Giugno 2015)

L'agente di Romagnoli ha detto che il giocatore vuole giocare le coppe.


----------



## sion (30 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> L'agente di Romagnoli ha detto che il giocatore vuole giocare le coppe.



si..dichiarazione di ieri


----------



## joecole (30 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> L'agente di Romagnoli ha detto che il giocatore vuole giocare le coppe.



dichiarazioni di rito per spillare un ingaggio più alto.

non capisco chi crede ancora ai giocatori che si spostano solo per giocare le coppe, offrigli il 25% in più di ingaggio rispetto a quello che gli avevi prospettato e vedi come corre a firmare.... coppe, pancetta e affettati vari non li vede più


----------



## Djici (30 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> L'agente di Romagnoli ha detto che il giocatore vuole giocare le coppe.



La coppa Italia non basta ? 
Forse ci qualifichiamo ad agosto


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A 50 si, non credo poi che pagheremo la clausola. Ma 30-35 ce li spenderei tranquillamente. Romagnoli a 20 va bene, ma se arriva lui levatevi dalla testa altri innesti in difesa (tipo Godin). Ne prenderemo uno ed a quanto pare sarà molto giovane.



Quando si entra nell'ordine di idee di spendere simili cifre per un difensore di così giovane età significa che la campagna acquisti ha fatto un gigantesco salto di qualità, passando da obiettivi puramente propagandistici a considerazioni di stretto merito tecnico sulle effettive esigenze di competitività della squadra, anche di medio-lungo termine. Questo è estremamente confortante sulle prospettive future e sugli obiettivi della società: crescere nell'arco di due-tre anni, senza trascurare la possibilità di vincere subito. Bene.


----------



## Alberto (30 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> L'agente di Romagnoli ha detto che il giocatore vuole giocare le coppe.



A me queste cose fanno imbufalire... vuole giocare le coppe... manco fosse stato al Barcellona o Real fino a ieri... mi sa che nel calcio italiano girano un pò troppi montati su piedistalli alti metri e metri da terra..


----------



## bargnani83 (30 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Quando si entra nell'ordine di idee di spendere simili cifre per un difensore di così giovane età significa che la campagna acquisti ha fatto un gigantesco salto di qualità, passando da obiettivi puramente propagandistici a considerazioni di stretto merito tecnico sulle effettive esigenze di competitività della squadra, anche di medio-lungo termine. Questo è estremamente confortante sulle prospettive future e sugli obiettivi della società: crescere nell'arco di due-tre anni, senza trascurare la possibilità di vincere subito. Bene.



ma fai l'editorialista nella vita di tutti i giorni?


----------



## martinmilan (30 Giugno 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> ma fai l'editorialista nella vita di tutti i giorni?


----------



## Hammer (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan vuole un giovane difensore di talento. E' questo l'obiettivo per la difesa. Ed i profili individuati sono due: Alessio Romagnoli (classe 95) ed Aymeric Laporte (classe 94).
> L'italiano è stato già allenato da Mihalovic, che lo avrebbe richiesto espressamente alla dirigenza rossonera. Tuttavia la Roma inizialmente ha sparato alto (30M). L'alternativa è il promettentissimo francese del Bilbao, Laporte, anch'esso con una clausola rescissoria monstre (50M), ma il Milan vuole capire se gli spagnoli sono disposti a venderlo ad una cifra inferiore.
> Una cosa è certa: il prossimo difensore del Milan sarà molto giovane e molto talentuoso.*



Laporte lo vedo davvero arduo, l'Athletic sarà bottega carissima e non scenderà di un centesimo.

A questo punto spero fortemente in Romagnoli, magari con contropartite. Certo è che 30 sacchi sono davvero tanti


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> ma fai l'editorialista nella vita di tutti i giorni?


No, cerco di mettermi in contatto con Aymeric, busso a tutte Laporte di Bilbao. Prima o poi lo trovo. Il rischio è che lo trovi prima Suma, gli dia una Bacca sulle spalle, e gli faccia leggere un suo editoriale in Romagnoli stretto, e ci siamo giocati il basco: non fosse Mauri. Se invece viene sapete già chi dovete ringraziare.


----------



## prebozzio (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan vuole un giovane difensore di talento. E' questo l'obiettivo per la difesa. Ed i profili individuati sono due: Alessio Romagnoli (classe 95) ed Aymeric Laporte (classe 94).
> L'italiano è stato già allenato da Mihalovic, che lo avrebbe richiesto espressamente alla dirigenza rossonera. Tuttavia la Roma inizialmente ha sparato alto (30M). L'alternativa è il promettentissimo francese del Bilbao, Laporte, anch'esso con una clausola rescissoria monstre (50M), ma il Milan vuole capire se gli spagnoli sono disposti a venderlo ad una cifra inferiore.
> Una cosa è certa: il prossimo difensore del Milan sarà molto giovane e molto talentuoso.*



La Roma ha bisogno di cedere dopo i rallentamenti delle altre trattative in uscita.

Per me con 15-18 mln si prende.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Giugno 2015)

romagnoli bisogna strapparlo assolutamente adesso alla roma prima che sia troppo tardi. E' uno dei migliori per quanto riguarda il ruolo difensore negli anni a venire.


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2015)

*Mario Giunta di Sky: il Milan ha chiamato la Roma per Romagnoli, i giallorossi hanno sparato una richiesta monstre di 30 milioni facendo capire che il giocatore è incedibile. Anche la pista Abdennour si è raffreddata, il Milan non vuole occupare un posto da extracomunitario per un difensore.*


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: il Milan ha chiamato la Roma per Romagnoli, i giallorossi hanno sparato una richiesta monstre di 30 milioni facendo capire che il giocatore è incedibile. Anche la pista Abdennour si è raffreddata, il Milan non vuole occupare un posto da extracomunitario per un difensore.*



Tutti a Bilbao.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: il Milan ha chiamato la Roma per Romagnoli, i giallorossi hanno sparato una richiesta monstre di 30 milioni facendo capire che il giocatore è incedibile. Anche la pista Abdennour si è raffreddata, il Milan non vuole occupare un posto da extracomunitario per un difensore.*




Per loro è incedibile, ma ieri l'agente ha fatto capire che è cedibilissimo.
Probabilmente Romagnoli non vuole fare la fine di Totti e De Rossi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: il Milan ha chiamato la Roma per Romagnoli, i giallorossi hanno sparato una richiesta monstre di 30 milioni facendo capire che il giocatore è incedibile. Anche la pista Abdennour si è raffreddata, il Milan non vuole occupare un posto da extracomunitario per un difensore.*





Casnop ha scritto:


> Tutti a Bilbao.



Ancora meglio... daje!


----------



## il condor (30 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Tutti a Bilbao.



 anche perchè 30 è da pazzi.


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: il Milan ha chiamato la Roma per Romagnoli, i giallorossi hanno sparato una richiesta monstre di 30 milioni facendo capire che il giocatore è incedibile. Anche la pista Abdennour si è raffreddata, il Milan non vuole occupare un posto da extracomunitario per un difensore.*




.


----------



## Dexter (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: il Milan ha chiamato la Roma per Romagnoli, i giallorossi hanno sparato una richiesta monstre di 30 milioni facendo capire che il giocatore è incedibile. Anche la pista Abdennour si è raffreddata, il Milan non vuole occupare un posto da extracomunitario per un difensore.*



Mica scemi a Roma. Bertolacci te lo vendono, chissà come mai, Romagnoli invece lo tengono. Un mistero eh.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: il Milan ha chiamato la Roma per Romagnoli, i giallorossi hanno sparato una richiesta monstre di 30 milioni facendo capire che il giocatore è incedibile. Anche la pista Abdennour si è raffreddata, il Milan non vuole occupare un posto da extracomunitario per un difensore.*





Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> No aspe', intendevi 4-2-3-1 giusto? Sarebbe il modulo migliore e l'unico che userebbe gli esterni come Elsha



Si,ho sbagliato a scrivere


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: il Milan ha chiamato la Roma per Romagnoli, i giallorossi hanno sparato una richiesta monstre di 30 milioni facendo capire che il giocatore è incedibile. Anche la pista Abdennour si è raffreddata, il Milan non vuole occupare un posto da extracomunitario per un difensore.*



Per il difensore sara una cosa lunga temo. Speriamo di prendere uno tra romagnoli e laporte


----------



## sion (30 Giugno 2015)

si parla anche di hector moreno..lo conoscete?


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> si parla anche di hector moreno..lo conoscete?



Ti ricordi André Cruz? Molto somigliante. Un regista arretrato in difesa, lancio lungo, passo rotondo. Un giocatore di pensiero. Meno difensore di Laporte, non velocissimo. Ma in una squadra senza un regista ha un suo perché. Certo, a fianco deve avere un demonio difensivo per le chiusure sprint.


----------



## Ciachi (30 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ti ricordi André Cruz? Molto somigliante. Un regista arretrato in difesa, lancio lungo, passo rotondo. Un giocatore di pensiero. Meno difensore di Laporte, non velocissimo. Ma in una squadra senza un regista ha un suo perché. Certo, a fianco deve avere un demonio difensivo per le chiusure sprint.




.....paletta!?!!!.....


----------



## Mithos3 (30 Giugno 2015)

Prendiamoci Laporte a costo di fare un investimento esorbitante. Saremmo certi di avere il top in assoluto tra i difensori centrali nei prossimi 5 anni e con il lavoro di Mihajlovic sulla fase difensiva potremmo diventare competitivi in campionato.


----------



## kundi (30 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Mica scemi a Roma. Bertolacci te lo vendono, chissà come mai, Romagnoli invece lo tengono. Un mistero eh.


Mi sa che sottovaluti troppo bertolacci e esageri con la sicurezza che romagnoli sarà un grande


----------



## peppe75 (30 Giugno 2015)

Romagnoli sarebbe fantastico dal punto di vista delle prospettive!!����


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: il Milan ha chiamato la Roma per Romagnoli, i giallorossi hanno sparato una richiesta monstre di 30 milioni facendo capire che il giocatore è incedibile. Anche la pista Abdennour si è raffreddata, il Milan non vuole occupare un posto da extracomunitario per un difensore.*



Diamoglieli, che ci frega, li abbiamo.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Luglio 2015)

Invece secondo altri medi la Roma chiede 20 mln per Romagnoli


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: il Milan ha chiamato la Roma per Romagnoli, i giallorossi hanno sparato una richiesta monstre di 30 milioni facendo capire che il giocatore è incedibile. Anche la pista Abdennour si è raffreddata, il Milan non vuole occupare un posto da extracomunitario per un difensore.*


A queste cifre neanche si tratta. Se devo spendere 30 milioni su Romagnoli punto decisamente su Laporte.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: il Milan ha chiamato la Roma per Romagnoli, i giallorossi hanno sparato una richiesta monstre di 30 milioni facendo capire che il giocatore è incedibile. Anche la pista Abdennour si è raffreddata, il Milan non vuole occupare un posto da extracomunitario per un difensore.*



*Pedullà: La Roma non vorrebbe cedere Romagnoli e valuta il giocatore 20/30 milioni, al momento il Milan non ha parlato di contropartite da inserire, se finisse sul mercato occhio al Napoli Sarri stravede per lui.*


----------



## folletto (1 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: La Roma non vorrebbe cedere Romagnoli e valuta il giocatore 20/30 milioni, al momento il Milan non ha parlato di contropartite da inserire, se finisse sul mercato occhio al Napoli Sarri stravede per lui.*



20/30 che significa? Cifra buttata là da Pedullà?


----------



## Schism75 (1 Luglio 2015)

secondo me a 15/20 lo si prende.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Luglio 2015)

Magari..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Luglio 2015)

Valutare Romagnoli queste cifre vuol dire dichiararlo incedibile. E' forte e promettente si, ma queste cifre son esagerate.


----------



## diavolo (1 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: La Roma non vorrebbe cedere Romagnoli e valuta il giocatore 20/30 milioni, al momento il Milan non ha parlato di contropartite da inserire, se finisse sul mercato occhio al Napoli Sarri stravede per lui.*


Il condor un ventello sul piatto potrebbe anche metterlo.


----------



## Jack14 (1 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: La Roma non vorrebbe cedere Romagnoli e valuta il giocatore 20/30 milioni, al momento il Milan non ha parlato di contropartite da inserire, se finisse sul mercato occhio al Napoli Sarri stravede per lui.*



Io prenderei Romagnoli già abituato al campionato italiano e meno costoso. Poi la differenza la reinvestirei magari comprando un altro giovane difensore con un ottimo potenziale. Per esempio Balanta che tutti volevano costa tra i 6 e i 10M, non varrebbe la pena? Prenderei un difensore abbastanza affermato o che almeno ha dimostratio qualcosa e investirei su un giovane. Se no ogni volta bisogna spendere 20-30M per prndere gicoatori discreti/buoni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2015)

*Il Giornale: il Milan ha fatto recapitare una prima offerta alla Roma pari a 14M di euro. La trattativa quindi entra nel vivo.*


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: il Milan ha fatto recapitare una prima offerta alla Roma pari a 14M di euro. La trattativa quindi entra nel vivo.*



Magari... romagnoli ė veramente buono... La cosa ideale sarebbe affiancarlo però ad un centrale più esperto ( e forte)...
Altrimenti con i vari paletta, mexes, zapata rischierebbe figuracce...


----------



## Schism75 (1 Luglio 2015)

dai prendiamolo. Magari insieme al francese...


----------



## Konrad (1 Luglio 2015)

Ma Romagnoli è bravo o no? Perchè se spendo 14/15 milioni per prendere uno che ha bisogno di una "balia" lascio stare.
Poi mi pare giocasse in coppia con un certo Silvestre (o Gastaldello)...che credo non abbia nulla di più dei vari Paletta, Zapata e Mexes.

Io ribadisco che, potendo, blinderei la difesa con la coppia Glik-Laporte (i miei preferiti). Ben venga anche la variante Glik-Romagnoli, nonostante i miei dubbi sul "predestinato" ragazzo di Anzio li ho (anche in relazione al fatto che al Milan siamo bravissimi nel "bruciare" i giovani)


----------



## Jack14 (1 Luglio 2015)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Magari... romagnoli ė veramente buono... La cosa ideale sarebbe affiancarlo però ad un centrale più esperto ( e forte)...
> Altrimenti con i vari paletta, mexes, zapata rischierebbe figuracce...





Konrad ha scritto:


> Ma Romagnoli è bravo o no? Perchè se spendo 14/15 milioni per prendere uno che ha bisogno di una "balia" lascio stare.
> Poi mi pare giocasse in coppia con un certo Silvestre (o Gastaldello)...che credo non abbia nulla di più dei vari Paletta, Zapata e Mexes.
> 
> Io ribadisco che, potendo, blinderei la difesa con la coppia Glik-Laporte (i miei preferiti). Ben venga anche la variante Glik-Romagnoli, nonostante i miei dubbi sul "predestinato" ragazzo di Anzio li ho (anche in relazione al fatto che al Milan siamo bravissimi nel "bruciare" i giovani)



Anche io preferisco Laporte, ma i 50M per la clausola (il Bilbao non fa sconti) non sono esagerati per un giovane che comunque non ha più di tanto esperienza europea? Non vorrei facesse la fine di Mangala. Per lo meno se fallisci con Romagnoli butti 15-20M non 50.


----------



## horst (1 Luglio 2015)

Romagnoli? Sarà uno dei difensori più forti della Storia del calcio italiano. Ora a 20 anni è già un fenomeno. Da prendere anche a 30 milioni.


----------



## Jino (1 Luglio 2015)

Non andrei certo oltre i 15, che già sono tanti. E non mi stancherò mai di ripetere che senza un leader la dietro non andiamo da nessuna parte, Romagnoli non lo è.


----------



## Isao (1 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non andrei certo oltre i 15, che già sono tanti. E non mi stancherò mai di ripetere che senza un leader la dietro non andiamo da nessuna parte, Romagnoli non lo è.



Laporte con quale leader è cresciuto? Benatia con quale leader è cresciuto? E così via...
Non credo che le grandi difese siano tutte nate dall'acquisto di un leader. Leader si può anche diventare e non per forza per merito di un altro leader.


----------



## horst (1 Luglio 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Laporte con quale leader è cresciuto? Benatia con quale leader è cresciuto? E così via...



Infatti. Romagnoli ti comanda tutta la fase difensiva, non solo la difesa.


----------



## bmb (1 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non andrei certo oltre i 15, che già sono tanti. E non mi stancherò mai di ripetere che senza un leader la dietro non andiamo da nessuna parte, Romagnoli non lo è.



Paletta e Mexes, nei loro limiti, sono leader.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Luglio 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Paletta e Mexes, nei loro limiti, sono leader.



Limiti grandi quanto un elefante direi.


----------



## bmb (1 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Limiti grandi quanto un elefante direi.



Siamo d'accordo. Ma guidare una difesa significa avere carisma, svegliare i compagni, chiamare il fuorigioco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Luglio 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Siamo d'accordo. Ma guidare una difesa significa avere carisma, svegliare i compagni, chiamare il fuorigioco.



Per Mexes forse ci può stare. Ma Paletta no dai.


----------



## Snake (1 Luglio 2015)

a me interessa che sia FORTE, FORTE, FORTE, leader o non leader al momento non mi interessa vista anche l'età


----------



## The Ripper (1 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per Mexes forse ci può stare. Ma Paletta no dai.



Mexes leader?


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mexes leader?



Eh oh in mancanza d'altro. Non piace nemmeno a me, ma questo passa il convento attualmente.


----------



## DannySa (1 Luglio 2015)

14 mln mi sembrano un'offerta giusta, al massimo si dovrebbe chiudere con qualche bonus ed è chiaro che oltre i 20 mln per Romagnoli non si andrà mai.
Vediamo se faranno i fighetti e rifiuteranno soldi freschi, non credo gli convenga molto sinceramente.
Se non chiudiamo per Romagnoli diventa abbastanza tragica la faccenda, è il prototipo di difensore che ci serve attualmente, o arriva lui o probabilmente arriverebbe qualche sconosciuto scarsone senza margini di miglioramento.
Detto questo, non mi limiterei in difesa, proverei a tutti i costi a prendere il francese, o si fa il botto dietro o cambia poco e non sono certo 20 mln per Bertolacci e 20 mln per Romagnoli a renderci da Champions, mi aspetto qualcosa di più in tutti e 3 i reparti, un Laporte (ovviamente), un centrocampista tecnico e di livello, Ibra.


----------



## Dexter (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: il Milan ha fatto recapitare una prima offerta alla Roma pari a 14M di euro. La trattativa quindi entra nel vivo.*


16-17 sarebbe una cifra buona e giusta per entrambe le squadre. Sicuramente un'operazione più sensata di quella di Bertolacci.


----------



## J&B (1 Luglio 2015)

a 20 milioni si chiude


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Luglio 2015)

*Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan come proposta iniziale per portare Romagnoli in rossonero aveva proposto alla Roma l'inserimento di El Shaarawy, il giocatore però vuole restare in rossonero e giocarsi le sue carte, il Milan allora ha offerto 14 milioni di euro alla Roma per il difensore.*


----------



## horst (1 Luglio 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> a 20 milioni si chiude



Se Sabatini cede Romagnoli per 20 milioni, il Milan fa l'affare del secolo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan come proposta iniziale per portare Romagnoli al Milan era l'inserimento di El Shaarawy, il giocatore però vuole restare in rossonero e giocarsi le sue carte, il Milan allora ha offerto 14 milioni di euro alla Roma per il difensore.*



N'altra zavorra.


----------



## DannySa (1 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan come proposta iniziale per portare Romagnoli in rossonero aveva proposto alla Roma l'inserimento di El Shaarawy, il giocatore però vuole restare in rossonero e giocarsi le sue carte, il Milan allora ha offerto 14 milioni di euro alla Roma per il difensore.*



Vuole? se decidiamo che te ne devi andare parti di corsa.
Questo qui è un altro che sa già che appena mette fuori i piedi da qui (dalla grande famigghia) si perderà tipo Immobile.


----------



## Memories of the Time (1 Luglio 2015)

horst ha scritto:


> Se Sabatini cede Romagnoli per 20 milioni, il Milan fa l'affare del secolo.



Mah infatti, Bertolacci a 20 e Romagnoli allo stesso prezzo non ha molto senso.
Ah ma parliamo di Galliani :v (io avrei offerto 35 milioni per entrambi e bon)


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Luglio 2015)

Comunque io di spormediaset non mi fido più...per cui attendo altre conferme.


----------



## wfiesso (1 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Vuole? se decidiamo che te ne devi andare parti di corsa.
> Questo qui è un altro che sa già che appena mette fuori i piedi da qui (dalla grande famigghia) si perderà tipo Immobile.



Ha un contratto e lo vuole rispettare, e poi la zavorra di cui liberatsi è ben altra


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan come proposta iniziale per portare Romagnoli in rossonero aveva proposto alla Roma l'inserimento di El Shaarawy, il giocatore però vuole restare in rossonero e giocarsi le sue carte, il Milan allora ha offerto 14 milioni di euro alla Roma per il difensore.*





horst ha scritto:


> Se Sabatini cede Romagnoli per 20 milioni, il Milan fa l'affare del secolo.



Eh la madonna... quanto lo vuoi pagare uno alla prima stagione in Serie A in una piccola squadra? Per quanto forte e giovane... 20 milioni è il prezzo giusto, anzi... se uno come Hummels (se volesse lasciare il Borussia) viene valutato sui 30-35, 20 per Romagnoli bastano e avanzano


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan come proposta iniziale per portare Romagnoli in rossonero aveva proposto alla Roma l'inserimento di El Shaarawy, il giocatore però vuole restare in rossonero e giocarsi le sue carte, il Milan allora ha offerto 14 milioni di euro alla Roma per il difensore.*



Prendiamolo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Eh la madonna... quanto lo vuoi pagare uno alla prima stagione in Serie A in una piccola squadra? Per quanto forte e giovane... 20 milioni è il prezzo giusto, anzi... se uno come Hummels (se volesse lasciare il Borussia) viene valutato sui 30-35, 20 per Romagnoli bastano e avanzano


Più di 15 milioni manco offrirei per questo qui. Una stagione buona alla Samp per ora. Stiamo attenti coi giudizi, ricordo che Sala con Zaccheroni sembrava il nuovo Maldini... Occhio..


----------



## Renegade (1 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio (notizia già riportata da noi nel pomeriggio) il Milan ha chiesto ufficialmente Romagnoli alla Roma. I giallorossi, però, non vogliono privarsene. Anche perchè Romagnoli sta bene a Roma. La richiesta di 30 milioni è stata fatta per allontanare i rossoneri.
> 
> Ma il Milan, sempre secondo Di Marzio, lavora forte anche su Laporte. Il difensore ha una clausola rescissoria molto alta: 38 milioni di euro. Si sta lavorando per provare a trovare un accordo con l'Athletic.



La Roma non lo farà partire. Non sono stupidi. E non hanno bisogno di cedere. Hanno già ceduto Bertolacci e Viviani. Stanno poi cedendo Destro, Gervinho e qualche altro. Da tutto ciò ricavano almeno 60 mln. Senza contare che Romagnoli è considerato un futuro big della Nazionale e va a sostituire il posto lasciato da Astori. Su Laporte è chiaro che non lo vogliano prendere, o sarebbe già qui. Continuo a pensare arriverà Astori. Italiano, costo bassissimo, ex-Primavera.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (1 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> La Roma non lo farà partire. Non sono stupidi. E non hanno bisogno di cedere. Hanno già ceduto Bertolacci e Viviani. Stanno poi cedendo Destro, Gervinho e qualche altro. Da tutto ciò ricavano almeno 60 mln. Senza contare che Romagnoli è considerato un futuro big della Nazionale e va a sostituire il posto lasciato da Astori. Su Laporte è chiaro che non lo vogliano prendere, o sarebbe già qui. Continuo a pensare arriverà Astori. Italiano, costo bassissimo, ex-Primavera.



Ci voleva proprio un po' di entusiasmo


----------



## tifosa asRoma (1 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> La Roma non lo farà partire. Non sono stupidi. E non hanno bisogno di cedere. Hanno già ceduto Bertolacci e Viviani. Stanno poi cedendo Destro, Gervinho e qualche altro. Da tutto ciò ricavano almeno 60 mln. Senza contare che Romagnoli è considerato un futuro big della Nazionale e va a sostituire il posto lasciato da Astori. Su Laporte è chiaro che non lo vogliano prendere, o sarebbe già qui. Continuo a pensare arriverà Astori. Italiano, costo bassissimo, ex-Primavera.



La Roma non vuole cederlo ma conta anche la volontà del giocatore e a quanto pare il signorino vorrebbe essere ceduto,la partita si sta giocando sull'adeguamento del contratto, a oggi romagnoli guadagna 380.000 euro, giustamente vuole più soldi ma per ora non c'è accordo sulla cifra con la roma , da qui nascono tutti i malumori 

Astori sarebbe un suicidio spero per voi che non lo prendiate


----------



## DannySa (1 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> La Roma non vuole cederlo ma conta anche la volontà del giocatore e a quanto pare il signorino vorrebbe essere ceduto,la partita si sta giocando sull'adeguamento del contratto, a oggi romagnoli guadagna 380.000 euro, giustamente vuole più soldi ma per ora non c'è accordo sulla cifra con la roma , da qui nascono tutti i malumori
> 
> Astori sarebbe un suicidio spero per voi che non lo prendiate



Il Milan quei soldi che vuole glieli darebbe, la Roma non credo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Luglio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Ci voleva proprio un po' di entusiasmo


È la realtà dei fatti. A parte che si va sempre sul l'obiettivo meno costoso che purtroppo molto spesso è anche quello meno forte. Romagnoli è un buon centrale, ma il francese è di tutt'altra caratura. E noi dove andiamo? Sull'italiano della Roma. Io preferisco Laporte e basta, piuttosto che Pentolacci e Romagnoli.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (1 Luglio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> È la realtà dei fatti. A parte che si va sempre sul l'obiettivo meno costoso che purtroppo molto spesso è anche quello meno forte. Romagnoli è un buon centrale, ma il francese è di tutt'altra caratura. E noi dove andiamo? Sull'italiano della Roma. Io preferisco Laporte e basta, piuttosto che Pentolacci e Romagnoli.



Sarebbe la realtà dei fatti se ci fosse almeno un abbozzo di trattativa per Astori. Tirarlo fuori quando si stanno trattando giocatori di tutt altro spessore non è realismo, è portarognismo.
E poi continuo a non capire chi sia questo Pentolacci


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Luglio 2015)

Spero per Romagnoli che chieda la cessione, non vorrei mai fare una carriera come quella di Totti e De Rossi


----------



## Memories of the Time (1 Luglio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Sarebbe la realtà dei fatti se ci fosse almeno un abbozzo di trattativa per Astori. Tirarlo fuori quando si stanno trattando giocatori di tutt altro spessore non è realismo, è portarognismo.
> E poi continuo a non capire chi sia questo Pentolacci



Lol, quotone.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (1 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Spero per Romagnoli che chieda la cessione, non vorrei mai fare una carriera come quella di Totti e De Rossi



Non c'è rischio per 2 motivi, il primo è che il calcio è cambiato, oggi un totti non resterebbe tutta la vita a roma, il secondo è che romagnoli ha simpatie laziali quindi tutta questa voglia di carriera nella Roma non ce l'ha.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> La Roma non lo farà partire. Non sono stupidi. E non hanno bisogno di cedere. Hanno già ceduto Bertolacci e Viviani. Stanno poi cedendo Destro, Gervinho e qualche altro. Da tutto ciò ricavano almeno 60 mln. Senza contare che Romagnoli è considerato un futuro big della Nazionale e va a sostituire il posto lasciato da Astori. Su Laporte è chiaro che non lo vogliano prendere, o sarebbe già qui. Continuo a pensare arriverà Astori. Italiano, costo bassissimo, ex-Primavera.


Io vivo a Roma e le sensazioni sono l'opposto di quanto hai scritto. Romagnoli non è considerato come noi lo consideriamo qui dentro. Lo ritengono un giovane promettente che ha fatto una buona stagione alla Samp ma non è così imprescindibile. Con una buona offerta secondo me sono disposti a cederlo sia perchè hanno bisogno di soldi (le trattative di Gervinho e Destro sono ben lontane dalla conclusione, anzi per Gervinho è totalmente saltata perchè l'ivoriano ha delle richieste assurde e quelli dell'Al Jazeera si sono indispettiti), sia perchè Romagnoli da loro partirebbe come una riserva alle spalle di Manolas e Castan che, stando a quanto hanno detto i medici, il suo rientro è cosa certa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan come proposta iniziale per portare Romagnoli in rossonero aveva proposto alla Roma l'inserimento di El Shaarawy, il giocatore però vuole restare in rossonero e giocarsi le sue carte, il Milan allora ha offerto 14 milioni di euro alla Roma per il difensore.*



*Commentiamo la notizia senza andare OT. Possibilmente evitando di gufarci da soli.*


----------



## Brain84 (1 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan come proposta iniziale per portare Romagnoli in rossonero aveva proposto alla Roma l'inserimento di El Shaarawy, il giocatore però vuole restare in rossonero e giocarsi le sue carte, il Milan allora ha offerto 14 milioni di euro alla Roma per il difensore.*



14mln li vale tutti, anzi a mio avviso ne vale pure 20 tranquillamente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan come proposta iniziale per portare Romagnoli in rossonero aveva proposto alla Roma l'inserimento di El Shaarawy, il giocatore però vuole restare in rossonero e giocarsi le sue carte, il Milan allora ha offerto 14 milioni di euro alla Roma per il difensore.*


.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan come proposta iniziale per portare Romagnoli in rossonero aveva proposto alla Roma l'inserimento di El Shaarawy, il giocatore però vuole restare in rossonero e giocarsi le sue carte, il Milan allora ha offerto 14 milioni di euro alla Roma per il difensore.*



14 non basteranno,ma è giusto trattare sotto ai 20 milioni.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan come proposta iniziale per portare Romagnoli in rossonero aveva proposto alla Roma l'inserimento di El Shaarawy, il giocatore però vuole restare in rossonero e giocarsi le sue carte, il Milan allora ha offerto 14 milioni di euro alla Roma per il difensore.*



14 è il prezzo giusto imho.


----------



## accadde_domani (1 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> La Roma non vuole cederlo ma conta anche la volontà del giocatore e a quanto pare il signorino vorrebbe essere ceduto,la partita si sta giocando sull'adeguamento del contratto, a oggi romagnoli guadagna 380.000 euro, giustamente vuole più soldi ma per ora non c'è accordo sulla cifra con la roma , da qui nascono tutti i malumori
> 
> Astori sarebbe un suicidio spero per voi che non lo prendiate


Le polemiche francamente sono state abbastanza ingigantite dai media. Nel trambusto di questi ultimi giorni sono sfuggite quasi a tutti due cose.

1) Lorenzo Serafini, addetto stampa AS Roma, ha fatto notare che il signor Cavalli non è l'agente di Romagnoli. L'agente di Romagnoli è Sergio Berti.
2) L'avvocato del suddetto signor Cavalli ha inviato una lettera a TMW, l'organo web di Sportitalia e Criscitiello, chiedendo la rimozione dal portale delle parole del suo assistito su Romagnoli e specificando ulteriormente che Cavalli non è l'agente del ragazzo.

Quindi, il tutto nasce da presunti malumori riportati da un solo giornale, La Repubblica a firma Pinci, per tre giorni in più di ferie non accordati. Insomma, uno strappo non proprio irricucibile. Sempre nella confusione generale va ricordato che a maggio 2014, quindi non un'eternità fa, Romagnoli firma il rinnovo con la Roma fino al 2018, con stipendio sui 600000 più bonus. Ora, prima di dire che il ragazzo se ne vuole andare io aspetterei. Può benissimo puntare a fare il secondo/terzo centrale quest'anno, c'è l'incognita Castan, e poi chiedere l'adeguamento a fine stagione. A me pare che in questa vicenda la stampa milanese abbia fatto la parte del leone. Ora che Milan e Inter sembrano aver ritrovato un certo potere d'acquisto, si ha gioco facile a tramutare chiunque in obiettivo di mercato. Poi però bisogna fare i conti con la realtà.


----------



## Aldo (1 Luglio 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io vivo a Roma e le sensazioni sono l'opposto di quanto hai scritto. Romagnoli non è considerato come noi lo consideriamo qui dentro. Lo ritengono un giovane promettente che ha fatto una buona stagione alla Samp ma non è così imprescindibile. Con una buona offerta secondo me sono disposti a cederlo sia perchè hanno bisogno di soldi (le trattative di Gervinho e Destro sono ben lontane dalla conclusione, anzi per Gervinho è totalmente saltata perchè l'ivoriano ha delle richieste assurde e quelli dell'Al Jazeera si sono indispettiti), sia perchè Romagnoli da loro partirebbe come una riserva alle spalle di Manolas e Castan che, stando a quanto hanno detto i medici, il suo rientro è cosa certa.



Noi siamo sempre quelli che abbiamo bisogno di soldi. Si doveva chiudere il bilancio al 31 giungo per questo la Roma aveva fretta di vendere. Gervinho e Destro li vuole vendere per prendere altri giocatori in quel ruolo. Per me Romagnoli lo possono pure vendere, di certo non sarei contento di vedere Romagnoli titolare, se non si riprende Castan, mi auguro che la Roma possa prendere un giocatore più forte di Romagnoli altrimenti non andiamo da nessuna parte. Io per 15 milioni lo terrei anche se non li vale perchè è giovane e viene dal nostro vivaio, sarebbe ottimo come quarto centrale e seconda scelta come terzino sinistro.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Luglio 2015)

accadde_domani ha scritto:


> Le polemiche francamente sono state abbastanza ingigantite dai media. Nel trambusto di questi ultimi giorni sono sfuggite quasi a tutti due cose.
> 
> 1) Lorenzo Serafini, addetto stampa AS Roma, ha fatto notare che il signor Cavalli non è l'agente di Romagnoli. L'agente di Romagnoli è Sergio Berti.
> 2) L'avvocato del suddetto signor Cavalli ha inviato una lettera a TMW, l'organo web di Sportitalia e Criscitiello, chiedendo la rimozione dal portale delle parole del suo assistito su Romagnoli e specificando ulteriormente che Cavalli non è l'agente del ragazzo.
> ...





dici?? però i vari esperti del mercato non mi sembra abbiano interesse nel dire che romagnoli non vuole rimanere a roma. Secondo me, ma lo capisco, siete giustamente infastiditi da questa situazione e cercate di vederla nel miglior modo possibile, un pò come quando noi milanisti non volevamo vedere per quelle che erano, le dichiarazioni dell'agente di martinez. La situazione è diversa, ma da come leggo e sento, il ragazzo vuole veramente giocarsi le sue chance altrove. Tenersi un giocatore controvoglia non lo trovo sensato imho. Senza considerare che sinisa lo ha già allenato e avranno di certo parlato anche di questa opzione.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Luglio 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Noi siamo sempre quelli che abbiamo bisogno di soldi. Si doveva chiudere il bilancio al 31 giungo per questo la Roma aveva fretta di vendere. Gervinho e Destro li vuole vendere per prendere altri giocatori in quel ruolo. Per me Romagnoli lo possono pure vendere, di certo non sarei contento di vedere Romagnoli titolare, se non si riprende Castan, mi auguro che la Roma possa prendere un giocatore più forte di Romagnoli altrimenti non andiamo da nessuna parte. Io per 15 milioni lo terrei anche se non li vale perchè è giovane e viene dal nostro vivaio, sarebbe ottimo come quarto centrale e seconda scelta come terzino sinistro.



Beh effettivamente è solo uno dei giovani difensori più promettenti d'europa...che vuoi che sia 

io ho la sensazione che ti rode che vuole andare via....


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (2 Luglio 2015)

.
[MENTION=1768]WyllyWonka91[/MENTION] non copiancollare notizie. C'è il ban.


----------

